# Lakers Survivor



## Shady*

I know there was already a thread like this here. I'm not sure why it was closed. This game is different though.

Here are the rules:

Every player starts off with 10 points, the rule is to add (+) or subract (-) one point for two players of your choice. *You can only add (+) to one player and subtract (-) from one player at a time.*

I ask is that you put the running total next to the player name. It's easier to see the score that way. (ie. Parker 11, Parker 12, Parker 11, etc). Once a team has 0 points they must be deleted from the list. If you would like you can state your reason as to why you voted the way you did.

You simply copy and paste the list from the poster above you. In the end if the thread last long enough there should only be one player left.

Put a subtract sign in () and a addition sign for the player that you altered.
(-) (+)
*
There is a 1-hour limit before you can vote again.*

There is 33 players so the total should add up to 330.

10 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
10 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
10 Jordan Farmar
10 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
10 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
10 Mitch Kupchak
10 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
10 Stu Lantz
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

I'll start.

10 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
10 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
10 Jordan Farmar
10 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*11 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans*
9 Mitch Kupchak (-)*
10 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
10 Stu Lantz
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## bruindre

10 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
10 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
10 Jordan Farmar
*11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar* (+)
11 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
9 Mitch Kupchak
10 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
*9 Stu Lantz* (-)
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## essaywhuman

*9 Aaron McKie* (-)
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
10 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
10 Jordan Farmar
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
11 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
9 Mitch Kupchak
10 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
*10 Stu Lantz* (+)
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer

"On the Lakers'


Basketball

Network"

ftw.


----------



## Laker Freak

9 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
*9 Jim Buss (-)*
10 Joel Myers
10 Jordan Farmar
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
11 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
9 Mitch Kupchak
* 11 Phil Jackson (+)*
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
10 Stu Lantz 
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Freak

I added Shammond Williams to everyone's list so there are now 33 people in the game.


----------



## bruindre

9 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss 
10 Joel Myers
*11 Jordan Farmar* (+)
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
11 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
9 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
*9 Stu Lantz* (-)
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

Hey Laker Freak can you sticky this?

9 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss 
10 Joel Myers
11 Jordan Farmar
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*12 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
9 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
*8 Stu Lantz (-)*
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*8 Aaron McKie (-)*
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss 
10 Joel Myers
11 Jordan Farmar
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*13 Kobe Bryant (+) *
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
9 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
8 Stu Lantz
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## IndianaJones

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar (+)
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
12 Kobe Bryant (-)
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
9 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
8 Stu Lantz
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Cabron_James

*9 Aaron McKie (+)*
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar 
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*11 Kobe Bryant (-)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
10 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
9 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
8 Stu Lantz
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Seuss

*8 Aaron McKie (-)*
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar 
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
11 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
*11 Magic Johnson +*
10 Maurice Evans
9 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
10 Smush Parker
8 Stu Lantz
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Freak

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Hey Laker Freak can you sticky this?
> 
> 9 Aaron McKie
> 10 Andrew Bynum
> 10 Brian Cook
> 10 Brian Shaw
> 10 Chris Mihm
> 10 Craig Hodges
> 10 Devin Green
> 10 Frank Hamblen
> 10 Gary Vitti
> 10 J.R. Pinnock
> 10 Jeanie Buss
> 10 Jerry Buss
> 9 Jim Buss
> 10 Joel Myers
> 11 Jordan Farmar
> 11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
> *12 Kobe Bryant (+)*
> 10 Kurt Rambis
> 10 Kwame Brown
> 10 Lamar Odom
> 10 Luke Walton
> 10 Magic Johnson
> 10 Maurice Evans
> 9 Mitch Kupchak
> 11 Phil Jackson
> 10 Ronny Turiaf
> 10 Sasha Vujacic
> 10 Shammond Williams
> 10 Smush Parker
> *8 Stu Lantz (-)*
> 10 Vlade Divac
> 10 Vladimir Radmanovic
> 10 Von Wafer


I'll sticky it once the Summer League is over.


----------



## Drewbs

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar 
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
11 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
11 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
*8 Mitch Kupchak (-)*
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
*9 Smush Parker (-)*
8 Stu Lantz
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## bruindre

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
*11 Jerry Buss* (+)
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar 
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
11 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
11 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak 
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
9 Smush Parker 
*7 Stu Lantz* (-)
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## afobisme

why all the stu lantz hate? please fill me in..

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar 
11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
11 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 *Kwame Brown (-)*
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
11 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak 
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
9 Smush Parker 
*8 Stu Lantz* (+)
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## bruindre

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar 
*12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar* (+)
11 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown 
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
11 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak 
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
9 Smush Parker 
*7 Stu Lantz* (-)
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

Drewbs said:


> 8 Aaron McKie
> 10 Andrew Bynum
> 10 Brian Cook
> 10 Brian Shaw
> 10 Chris Mihm
> 10 Craig Hodges
> 10 Devin Green
> 10 Frank Hamblen
> 10 Gary Vitti
> 10 J.R. Pinnock
> 10 Jeanie Buss
> 10 Jerry Buss
> 9 Jim Buss
> 10 Joel Myers
> 12 Jordan Farmar
> 11 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
> 11 Kobe Bryant
> 10 Kurt Rambis
> 10 Kwame Brown
> 10 Lamar Odom
> 10 Luke Walton
> 11 Magic Johnson
> 10 Maurice Evans
> *8 Mitch Kupchak (-)*
> 11 Phil Jackson
> 10 Ronny Turiaf
> 10 Sasha Vujacic
> 10 Shammond Williams
> *9 Smush Parker (-)*
> 8 Stu Lantz
> 10 Vlade Divac
> 10 Vladimir Radmanovic
> 10 Von Wafer


I'm guessing you didn't read the rules. 

You can't subtract from two players. You have to add to one and subtract from one. I'll go ahead and add to Smush to fix the total. I'll be adding 2 points because I'm canceling out your subtraction and also adding a point, bringing Smush's total to 11.

Here is the new list along with my vote:

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*12 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
11 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
*6 Stu Lantz (-)*
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## essaywhuman

Where's all this Stu Lantz hate coming from? :laugh:


----------



## bruindre

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
12 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
10 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
*12 Magic Johnson * (+)
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
*5 Stu Lantz* (-)
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Silk D

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
12 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom (+)
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
4 Stu Lantz (-)
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## bruindre

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
*13 Jordan Farmar* (+)
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
12 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom 
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
*3 Stu Lantz* (-)
10 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
*14 Jordan Farmar (+)*
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
12 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom 
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
3 Stu Lantz
*9 Vlade Divac (-)*
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
*13 Jordan Farmar (-)*
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
12 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom 
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
*12 Smush Parker (+)*
3 Stu Lantz
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer

No way Farmar should have all that love without him actually doin anythin yet..


----------



## Shady*

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers*
12 Jordan Farmar (-)*
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar*
13 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
8 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
3 Stu Lantz
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Freak

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
10 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar 
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
13 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
*7 Mitch Kupchak (-)*
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
*4 Stu Lantz (+)*
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Cris

8 Aaron McKie
*9 Andrew Bynum (-)*
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
* 11 Devin Green (+)*
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar 
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
13 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak 
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
4 Stu Lantz 
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer

votes based off todays SPL proformance


----------



## Shady*

8 Aaron McKie
9 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
9 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar*
14 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker*
3 Stu Lantz (-)*
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Silk D

8 Aaron McKie
*10 Andrew Bynum (+)*
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
*8 Jim Buss (-)*
10 Joel Myers
12 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
14 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
3 Stu Lantz 
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
*13 Jordan Farmar (+)*
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
14 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
*2 Stu Lantz (-)* 
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Brian34Cook

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
*11 Brian Cook (+)*
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar (+)
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
14 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
*9 Luke Walton (-)*
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
2 Stu Lantz
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*15 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
9 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker*
1 Stu Lantz (-)*
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

Its been an hour.

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar*
16 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
9 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
10 Von Wafer*

0 Stu Lantz (-)*


----------



## bruindre

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
*13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar * (+)
16 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
9 Luke Walton
12 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
*9 Von Wafer* (-)


----------



## cadarn

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
15 Kobe Bryant (-)
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
9 Luke Walton
13 Magic Johnson(+)
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
9 Von Wafer

west, baylor, worthy?


----------



## Shady*

8 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar*
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
*16 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
9 Luke Walton
13 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
9 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*7 Aaron McKie (-)*
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
16 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
*10 Luke Walton (+)*
13 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
9 Von Wafer


----------



## bruindre

*6 Aaron McKie* (-)
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
*13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar * (+)
16 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton 
13 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
9 Von Wafer


----------



## cadarn

6 Aaron McKie 
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
16 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton 
14 Magic Johnson(+)
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker(-)
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
9 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

6 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*17 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
14 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
*8 Von Wafer (-)*


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

6 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
17 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
14 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf (+)
9 Sasha Vujacic (-)
10 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*5 Aaron McKie (-)*
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
*14 Jordan Farmar (+)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
17 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
14 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
10 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seuss

*6 Aaron McKie **(+)*
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
17 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
11 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf 
9 Sasha Vujacic 
* 9 Shammond Williams (-)*
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer

 Sorry for the edit. -Laker Freak


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*5 Aaron McKie (-)*
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Jim Buss (-)
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
17 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
*12 Phil Jackson (+)*
11 Ronny Turiaf 
9 Sasha Vujacic 
9 Shammond Williams 
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer

Guessing the plus was on McKie, if not he will be on 4.


----------



## Laker Freak

5 Aaron McKie
10 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
*7 Jim Buss (-)*
10 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
17 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
*13 Phil Jackson (+)*
11 Ronny Turiaf 
9 Sasha Vujacic 
9 Shammond Williams 
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Silk D

5 Aaron McKie
*11 Andrew Bynum (+)*
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
7 Jim Buss 
*9 Joel Myers (-)*
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
17 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf 
9 Sasha Vujacic 
9 Shammond Williams 
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

5 Aaron McKie
11 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
7 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar*
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
*18 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*4 Aaron McKie (-)
12 Andrew Bynum (+)*
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
7 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
18 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Seuss

4 Aaron McKie 
12 Andrew Bynum 
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
7 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar* (+)*
18 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown *(-)*
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

4 Aaron McKie
12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
7 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar*
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
*19 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
11 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Pnack

3 Aaron McKie (-)
12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
10 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
7 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
19 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom (+)
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*2 Aaron McKie (-)*
12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
*11 Jeanie Buss (+)*
11 Jerry Buss
7 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
19 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
15 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
9 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Ghiman

2 Aaron McKie
12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
7 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
19 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
*16 Magic Johnson (+)*
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
*8 Vlade Divac (-)*
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*1 Aaron McKie (-)*
12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
7 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
12 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
19 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
*9 Kwame Brown (+)*
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
16 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
8 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

1 Aaron McKie
12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
*6 Jim Buss(-1)*
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
*13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+1)*
19 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
16 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
8 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer

Getting rid of the real GM.


----------



## Silk D

2 Aaron McKie (+)
12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
5 Jim Buss(-1)
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
19 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
16 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
8 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Pnack

1 Aaron McKie (-)
12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
5 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
20 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
16 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
8 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## ss03

1 Aaron McKie
12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
*9 Chris Mihm (-)*
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
5 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
20 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
*17 Magic Johnson (+)*
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
8 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## AirJordan™

12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
9 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
5 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
20 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
*18 Magic Johnson (+)*
10 Maurice Evans
7 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
8 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer

*0 Aaron McKie (-)*


----------



## Laker Freak

12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
*10 Chris Mihm (+)*
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
5 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
20 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
*6 Mitch Kupchak (-)*
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
8 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm 
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
5 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
20 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
*10 Kwame Brown (+)*
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
6 Mitch Kupchak 
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
*7 Vlade Divac(-) *
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

12 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
5 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*21 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans*
5 Mitch Kupchak (-)*
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Pnack

*13 Andrew Bynum (+)*
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
5 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
21 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
*4 Mitch Kupchak (-)*
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
10 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## alexander

13 Andrew Bynum 
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
10 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
5 Jim Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
21 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
*9 Kwame Brown (-)*
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
4 Mitch Kupchak 
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
*11 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)*
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Freak

13 Andrew Bynum 
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
* 11 Chris Mihm (+)*
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
*4 Jim Buss (-)*
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
21 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
4 Mitch Kupchak 
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

13 Andrew Bynum 
*12 Brian Cook (+1)*
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
*3 Jim Buss (-)*
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
21 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
4 Mitch Kupchak 
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

13 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook 
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
*11 J.R. Pinnock (+)*
11 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
*2 Jim Buss (-)*
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
21 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
10 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
4 Mitch Kupchak 
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
8 Von Wafer


----------



## Silk D

13 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook 
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock 
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
2 Jim Buss 
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
21 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
*11 Luke Walton (+)*
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
4 Mitch Kupchak 
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
*7 Von Wafer (-)*


----------



## Shady*

13 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss*
1 Jim Buss (-)*
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
*13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
22 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
12 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
4 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Silk D

While I got a minute, I'll do the honors of ridding us of the real mastermind GM. God help us when Dr. Buss is gone... 

13 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
22 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
*13 Lamar Odom (+)*
11 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
4 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


0 Jim Buss


----------



## Pnack

13 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
22 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
*14 Lamar Odom (+)*
11 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
*3 Mitch Kupchak*
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
7 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*14 Andrew Bynum (+)*
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
22 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom 
11 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
3 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
*6 Vlade Divac (-)*
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Pnack

14 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
22 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
*10 Kwame Brown (+)*
14 Lamar Odom 
11 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
*2 Mitch Kupchak (-) *
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
6 Vlade Divac 
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Basel

14 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*23 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown 
14 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
*1 Mitch Kupchak (-)*
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
6 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

14 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
*14 Jordan Farmar (+)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
23 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown 
14 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
1 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
*5 Vlade Divac (-)*
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

14 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers*
13 Jordan Farmar (-)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*24 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
1 Mitch Kupchak
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
5 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Pnack

14 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
*14 Jordan Farmar (+)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
24 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
5 Vlade Divac
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

14 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
24 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom
*12 Luke Walton (+)*
18 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
9 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
*4 Vlade Divac (-)*
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Pnack

14 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
24 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton (+)
*19 Magic Johnson (+)*
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
*8 Sasha Vujacic (-)*
9 Shammond Williams
11 Smush Parker
4 Vlade Divac 
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

14 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
24 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
*12 Smush Parker (+)
3 Vlade Divac (-)*
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

14 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*25 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
*2 Vlade Divac (-)*
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*15 Andrew Bynum (+)*
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
9 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
25 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
*1 Vlade Divac (-)*
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Silk D

15 Andrew Bynum (+)
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
*8 Joel Myers (-)*
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
25 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
*2 Vlade Divac (+)*
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
*12 J.R. Pinnock (+)*
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
25 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
14 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
*1 Vlade Divac (-)*
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

Good-bye to one of our Scouts as well as the leagues best actor (with his "flopping" on defense).

Oh yeah, 1 hour has passed.

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
25 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
*15 Lamar Odom (+)*
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
7 Von Wafer

*0 Vlade Divac (-)*


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Bus
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*26 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
9 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
*6 Von Wafer (-)*


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
*12 Jeanie Buss (+)*
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
26 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
*8 Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
6 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*27 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
8 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic*
5 Von Wafer (-)*


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*28 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
8 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic*
4 Von Wafer (-)*


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar
*14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
28 Kobe 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
*7 Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
14 Jordan Farmar*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
*29 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
7 Shammond Williams
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
*15 Jordan Farmar (+)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
29 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
*6 Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*30 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
13 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic*
5 Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
30 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
*14 Phil Jackson (+)*
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic*
4 Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar*
31 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic*
3 Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## Pnack

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
31 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
*12 Ronny Turiaf (+)*
8 Sasha Vujacic
*2 Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## Saint Baller

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*32 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf 
8 Sasha Vujacic
*1 Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## jfroyam888

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
32 *Kobe Bryant(+) * 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
19 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf 
8 Sasha Vujacic
1 *Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## Malnutritious

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
32 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
*20 Magic Johnson (+)*
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf 
8 Sasha Vujacic
*0 Shammond Williams (-)*
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
4 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
10 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*33 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
*3 Von Wafer (-)*


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
*9 Frank Hamblen (-)*
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
*13 Jeanie Buss (+)*
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
33 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
15 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
3 Von Wafer


----------



## UD40

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
10 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
9 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
33 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
16 Lamar Odom *(+)*
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
2 Von Wafer *(-)*


----------



## Ghiman

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
9 Craig Hodges (-)
11 Devin Green
9 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
33 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
16 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson (+)
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
2 Von Wafer


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm*
8 Craig Hodges (-)*
11 Devin Green
9 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*34 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
16 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
2 Von Wafer


----------



## bbasok

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
8 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
9 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
34 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
*17 Lamar Odom(+)*
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic
*1 Von Wafer(-)*


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
8 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
9 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*35 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic

*0 Von Wafer (-)*


----------



## Basel

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
11 Chris Mihm
*7 Craig Hodges (-) *
11 Devin Green
9 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*36 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
* 12 Chris Mihm (+)*
7 Craig Hodges 
11 Devin Green
* 8 Frank Hamblen (-) *
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
36 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green*
7 Frank Hamblen (-)*
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
15 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar*
37 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
12 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
12 Smush Parker
11 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen (+)
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
37 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf (-)
8 Sasha Vujacic
11 Smush Parker
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
8 Joel Myers
13 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar*
38 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson*
10 Ronny Turiaf (-)*
8 Sasha Vujacic
11 Smush Parker
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
*7 Joel Myers[-]
14 Jordan Farmar [+]*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
38 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf 
8 Sasha Vujacic
11 Smush Parker
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
6 Joel Myers[-]
15 Jordan Farmar [+]
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
38 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf 
8 Sasha Vujacic
11 Smush Parker
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

15 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
11 Jerry Buss
6 Joel Myers*
16 Jordan Farmar [+]*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*37 Kobe Bryant [-]*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
11 Smush Parker
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Ghiman

16 Andrew Bynum (+)
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss (-)
6 Joel Myers
16 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
37 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
11 Smush Parker
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
6 Joel Myers
16 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
37 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
*10 Smush Parker (-)*
*14 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)*


----------



## Shady*

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
*5 Joel Myers (-)*
16 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
37 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
*15 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)*


----------



## qross1fan

Shady, this how you get all your posts?  

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
4 Joel Myers *(-)*
17 Jordan Farmar *(+)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
37 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic 

How the hell is Meyers still up here? He puts me to sleep, WORST commentator ever, vote him off already plz :cheers:


----------



## NOBLE

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
13 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
3 Joel Myers (-)
18 Jordan Farmar (+)
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
37 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## 4BiddenKnight

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
*12 Jeanie Buss (-)*
10 Jerry Buss
3 Joel Myers 
18 Jordan Farmar 
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*38 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## NOBLE

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
7 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
*11 Jeanie Buss (-)*
10 Jerry Buss
3 Joel Myers 
18 Jordan Farmar 
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*39 Kobe Bryant (+)*
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges (-)
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss 
10 Jerry Buss
3 Joel Myers 
18 Jordan Farmar 
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
17 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
8 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## VC4MVP

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges 
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss 
10 Jerry Buss
3 Joel Myers 
18 Jordan Farmar 
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
18 Lamar Odom(+)
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
7 Sasha Vujacic(-)
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## NOBLE

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges 
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss 
10 Jerry Buss
3 Joel Myers 
18 Jordan Farmar 
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
19 Lamar Odom(+)
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
6 Sasha Vujacic(-)
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## NOBLE

NOBLE said:


> 16 Andrew Bynum
> 12 Brian Cook
> 10 Brian Shaw
> 12 Chris Mihm
> 6 Craig Hodges
> 11 Devin Green
> 8 Frank Hamblen
> 10 Gary Vitti
> 12 J.R. Pinnock
> 11 Jeanie Buss
> 10 Jerry Buss
> 3 Joel Myers
> 18 Jordan Farmar
> 13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
> 40 Kobe Bryant
> 10 Kurt Rambis
> 10 Kwame Brown
> 20 Lamar Odom(+)
> 12 Luke Walton
> 20 Magic Johnson
> 10 Maurice Evans
> 14 Phil Jackson
> 10 Ronny Turiaf
> 5 Sasha Vujacic(-)
> 10 Smush Parker
> 15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

ill just end this right here

kobe bryant-330


----------



## NOBLE

kobe bryant-331 (+)


----------



## Shady*

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
3 Joel Myers
18 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown*
21 Lamar Odom (+)*
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
14 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf*
4 Sasha Vujacic (-)*
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
2 Joel Myers (-)
18 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom 
12 Luke Walton
20 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson (+)
10 Ronny Turiaf
4 Sasha Vujacic 
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
1 Joel Myers (-)
18 Jordan Farmar
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson (+)
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
4 Sasha Vujacic 
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
12 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
8 Frank Hamblen
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
*0 Joel Myers (-)*
*19 Jordan Farmar (+)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
4 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
* 13 Chris Mihm (+)*
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
*7 Frank Hamblen (-)*
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
19 Jordan Farmar 
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
4 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## bbasok

16 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
19 Jordan Farmar 
*14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar(+)*
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
*9 Kwame Brown(-)*
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson 
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
4 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*17 Andrew Bynum (+)*
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
19 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis*
8 Kwame Brown (-)*
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
4 Sasha Vujacic
10 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

17 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
19 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown 
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
3 Sasha Vujacic (-)
10 Smush Parker
16Vladimir Radmanovic (+)


----------



## qross1fan

17 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
20 Jordan Farmar (+)
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant (-)
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
3 Sasha Vujacic 
10 Smush Parker
16Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*18 Andrew Bynum (+)*
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
20 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf*
2 Sasha Vujacic (-)*
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

18 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
20 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
1 Sasha Vujacic (-)
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*19 Andrew Bynum (+)*
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
20 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic

[strike]*0 Sasha Vujacic (-)*[/strike]


----------



## Zuca

19 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
6 Craig Hodges
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
20 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*39 Kobe Bryant(-)*
10 Kurt Rambis
*9 Kwame Brown(+)*
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*20 Andrew Bynum (+) *
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
*5 Craig Hodges (-)*
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
20 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## afobisme

where is craig hodges in our organization?


----------



## qross1fan

20 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
5 Craig Hodges 
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamble
10 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar (+)
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
38 Kobe Bryant (-)
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

20 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
5 Craig Hodges 
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamblin
*11 Gary Vitti (+)*
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
38 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
*8 Kwame Brown (-)*
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*21 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm*
4 Craig Hodges (-)*
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamblin
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
38 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

21 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
3 Craig Hodges (-)
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamblin
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

21 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
2 Craig Hodges (-)
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamblin
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

21 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
1 Craig Hodges (-)
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamblin
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)
40 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

21 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamblin
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
*12 Jeanie Buss (+)*
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
40 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
21 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic

*0 Craig Hodges (-) is done*


----------



## Steez

21 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
*11 Brian Cook (-)*
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamblin
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
40 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
*22 Lamar Odom (+)*
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

21 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook 
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
11 Devin Green
7 Frank Hamblin
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
22 Jordan Farmar (+)
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant (-)
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
22 Lamar Odom 
12 Luke Walton
21 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

21 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook 
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
11 Devin Green
6 Frank Hamblin (-)
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
22 Lamar Odom 
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson (+)
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*22 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
11 Devin Green*
5 Frank Hamblin (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
22 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

22 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
11 Devin Green
4 Frank Hamblin (-)
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
8 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom (+)
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Zuca

22 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green (-)
4 Frank Hamblin
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
21 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown (+)
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

22 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
*3 Frank Hamblin (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
*22 Jordan Farmar (+)*
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown 
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## bci3434

22 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
2 Frank Hamblin (-)
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
23 Jordan Farmar (+)
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown 
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

22 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
*1 Frank Hamblin (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
*24 Jordan Farmar (+)*
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown 
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

22 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
1 Frank Hamblin 
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
25 Jordan Farmar (+)
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant (-)
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
10 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

22 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
1 Frank Hamblin 
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
24 Jordan Farmar(-) 
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker(+)
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

22 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
*0 Frank Hamblin (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
*25 Jordan Farmar (+) *
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic

Frank Hamblin IS OUT!


----------



## crazyfan

22 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
*24 Jordan Farmar (-) *
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
*23 Magic Johnson(+)*
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic



I just realised, where's Von Wafer. Is he out already or has he been cut?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

22 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
10 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
24 Jordan Farmar 
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
22 Magic Johnson (-)
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

22 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
9 Brian Shaw (-)
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
24 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
23 Magic Johnson (+)
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

22 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
8 Brian Shaw (-)
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
24 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson (+)
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*23 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
*7 Brian Shaw (-)*
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
24 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
9 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Zuca

23 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
7 Brian Shaw
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
24 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
*10 Kwame Brown (+)*
23 Lamar Odom
*11 Luke Walton (-)*
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

23 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
6 Brian Shaw (-)
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
24 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown 
23 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton 
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*24 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook*
5 Brian Shaw (-)*
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
24 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

*25 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook*
4 Brian Shaw (-)*
13 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
24 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

25 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
4 Brian Shaw 
*14 Chris Mihm (+)*
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
*23 Jordan Farmar (-)*
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*26 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook*
3 Brian Shaw (-)*
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
23 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

*27 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook*
2 Brian Shaw (-)*
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
23 Jordan Farmar
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

*26 Andrew Bynum (-)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
2 Brian Shaw 
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
23 Jordan Farmar
*16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar(+)*
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

26 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
1 Brian Shaw (-)
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
23 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
42 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
23 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

26 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
1 Brian Shaw (-)
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
23 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom (+)
11 Luke Walton
24 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## PauloCatarino

26 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
*0 Brian Shaw (-1)*
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
10 Jerry Buss
23 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom 
11 Luke Walton
*25 Magic Johnson (+1)*
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

KobeBryant08 said:


> 26 Andrew Bynum
> 20 John Celestand
> 11 Brian Cook
> 1 Brian Shaw (-)
> 14 Chris Mihm
> 10 Devin Green
> 11 Gary Vitti
> 12 J.R. Pinnock
> 12 Jeanie Buss
> 10 Jerry Buss
> 23 Jordan Farmar
> 16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
> 41 Kobe Bryant
> 10 Kurt Rambis
> 10 Kwame Brown
> 24 Lamar Odom (+)
> 11 Luke Walton
> 24 Magic Johnson
> 10 Maurice Evans
> 15 Phil Jackson
> 10 Ronny Turiaf
> 11 Smush Parker
> 20 Travis Knight
> 16 Vladimir Radmanovic


you forgot to subtract one from brian shaw when you put the minus on him


----------



## Shady*

*27 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss*
9 Jerry Buss (-)*
23 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
10 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
25 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

*26 Andrew Bynum (-)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
9 Jerry Buss 
23 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
*11 Kwame Brown(+)]*
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
25 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

26 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
9 Jerry Buss 
23 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
*26 Magic Johnson (+)
9 Maurice Evans (-)*
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Dynamic™

26 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
*8 Jerry Buss (-)*
23 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
*27 Magic Johnson (+)*
9 Maurice Evans 
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
20 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Ghiman

26 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
8 Jerry Buss 
23 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson (+)
9 Maurice Evans 
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight (-)
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*27 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
*9 Jerry Buss (-)*
23 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans 
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

26 Andrew Bynum (-)
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
9 Jerry Buss 
24 Jordan Farmar (+)
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

26 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
*8 Jerry Buss (-)
25 Jordan Farmar (+)*
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*27 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
*7 Jerry Buss (-)*
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

*26 Andrew Bynum (-)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
7 Jerry Buss 
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
*10 Maurice Evans(+)*
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

*27 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
*6 Jerry Buss (-) *
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

27 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
5 Jerry Buss (-)
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
24 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

27 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
4 Jerry Buss (-)
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
25 Lamar Odom (+)
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## jfroyam888

27 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
3 Jerry Buss (-)
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
11 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom (+)
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
2 Jerry Buss (-)
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
10 Kurt Rambis
12 Kwame Brown (+)
26 Lamar Odom 
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic

Note. This game will never end....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
1 Jerry Buss (-)
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
42 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
12 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom 
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kurt Rambis
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
15 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Silk D

Where'd Andrew go?

and why the heck is John Celestand on the list?


----------



## Pain5155

27 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
42 Kobe Bryant (-)
10 Kurt Rambis
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson (+)
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic

The One took bynum off so i just added it.


----------



## The One

Pain5155 said:


> The One took bynum off so i just added it.


My bad...:angel:


----------



## The One

EDIT---same post


----------



## The One

27 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant (+)
9 Kurt Rambis (-)
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*28 Andrew Bynum (+)*
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
25 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant
*8 Kurt Rambis (-)*
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

28 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
11 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
26 Jordan Farmar (+)
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant
*7 Kurt Rambis (-)*
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic

Yeah, lets get Rambis the hell out of here:biggrin:


----------



## crazyfan

28 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
*12 Brian Cook(+)*
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
12 Jeanie Buss
26 Jordan Farmar 
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant
*6 Kurt Rambis (-)*
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
28 Magic Johnson
10 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## DaBruins

28 Andrew Bynum 
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
*11 Jeanie Buss (-) *
26 Jordan Farmar 
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
43 Kobe Bryant
6 Kurt Rambis 
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
*29 Magic Johnson (+) *
10 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

28 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss 
26 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant
6 Kurt Rambis
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
30 Magic Johnson (+)
9 Maurice Evans (-)
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

28 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss 
26 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant
5 Kurt Rambis (-)
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
30 Magic Johnson 
9 Maurice Evans 
17 Phil Jackson (+)
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

28 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
12 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
26 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant
4 Kurt Rambis (-)
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
31 Magic Johnson (+)
9 Maurice Evans
17 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

28 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock (-)
11 Jeanie Buss
26 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant
4 Kurt Rambis 
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
32 Magic Johnson (+)
9 Maurice Evans
17 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## DaBruins

nice to see i started the run on Magic


----------



## qross1fan

28 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
27 Jordan Farmar (+)
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
42 Kobe Bryant (-)
4 Kurt Rambis
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
32 Magic Johnson 
9 Maurice Evans
17 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

28 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
27 Jordan Farmar 
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
42 Kobe Bryant 
3 Kurt Rambis (-)
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
33 Magic Johnson (+) 
9 Maurice Evans
17 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## PauloCatarino

28 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
11 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
27 Jordan Farmar 
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
42 Kobe Bryant 
*4 Kurt Rambis (+1)*
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
33 Magic Johnson 
9 Maurice Evans
*16 Phil Jackson (-1)*
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

28 Andrew Bynum
20 John Celestand
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock (-)
11 Jeanie Buss
27 Jordan Farmar 
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
42 Kobe Bryant 
4 Kurt Rambis 
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
34 Magic Johnson (+)
9 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
19 Travis Knight
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

Ghiman said:


> 26 Andrew Bynum
> 20 John Celestand
> 11 Brian Cook
> 14 Chris Mihm
> 10 Devin Green
> 11 Gary Vitti
> 12 J.R. Pinnock
> 12 Jeanie Buss
> 8 Jerry Buss
> 23 Jordan Farmar
> 16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
> 41 Kobe Bryant
> 10 Kurt Rambis
> 11 Kwame Brown
> 24 Lamar Odom
> 11 Luke Walton
> 28 Magic Johnson (+)
> 9 Maurice Evans
> 15 Phil Jackson
> 10 Ronny Turiaf
> 11 Smush Parker
> 19 Travis Knight (-)
> 16 Vladimir Radmanovic


Since Knight shouldn't even be in this game I'm going to take away this post from the game.


----------



## Laker Freak

28 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock 
11 Jeanie Buss
27 Jordan Farmar 
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
42 Kobe Bryant 
*3 Kurt Rambis (-)*
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
* 34 Magic Johnson (+)*
9 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

28 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock 
11 Jeanie Buss
*28 Jordan Farmar (+)*
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
42 Kobe Bryant 
*2 Kurt Rambis (-)*
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
34 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

28 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
29 Jordan Farmar (+)
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant (-)
2 Kurt Rambis 
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
34 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

28 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
*28 Jordan Farmar (-)*
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant 
2 Kurt Rambis 
12 Kwame Brown
*27 Lamar Odom (+)*
11 Luke Walton
34 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*29 Andrew Bynum (+)*
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
28 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant 
*1 Kurt Rambis (-)*
12 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
34 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
11 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

29 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
28 Jordan Farmar
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant 
1 Kurt Rambis 
12 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
34 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
*12 Smush Parker (+)
16 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## bruindre

29 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
28 Jordan Farmar
*17 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar * (+)
41 Kobe Bryant 
*0 Kurt Rambis* (-)
12 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
34 Magic Johnson
9 Maurice Evans
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker 
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

29 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
10 J.R. Pinnock
11 Jeanie Buss
28 Jordan Farmar
17 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
41 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
35 Magic Johnson (+)
8 Maurice Evans (-)
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker 
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## bruindre

29 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
*9 J.R. Pinnock* (-)
11 Jeanie Buss
28 Jordan Farmar
*18 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar* (+)
41 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
35 Magic Johnson 
8 Maurice Evans 
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker 
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## DaBruins

29 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
9 J.R. Pinnock
*10 Jeanie Buss (-)*
28 Jordan Farmar
18 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant 
*13 Kwame Brown (+)*
27 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
35 Magic Johnson 
8 Maurice Evans 
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker 
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

29 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
9 J.R. Pinnock
*9 Jeanie Buss (-)*
28 Jordan Farmar
18 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown 
27 Lamar Odom
*12 Luke Walton (+)*
35 Magic Johnson 
8 Maurice Evans 
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker 
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

29 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
9 J.R. Pinnock
9 Jeanie Buss 
28 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)
41 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton 
35 Magic Johnson
7 Maurice Evans(-)
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

30 Andrew Bynum (+)
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
10 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
9 J.R. Pinnock
9 Jeanie Buss
28 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
41 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
35 Magic Johnson
6 Maurice Evans (-)
16 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

30 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green (-)
11 Gary Vitti
9 J.R. Pinnock
9 Jeanie Buss
28 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
41 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
35 Magic Johnson
6 Maurice Evans 
17 Phil Jackson (+)
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

30 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green 
11 Gary Vitti
8 J.R. Pinnock (-)
9 Jeanie Buss
28 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
41 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
36 Magic Johnson (+)
6 Maurice Evans 
17 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Saint Baller

30 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
8 J.R. Pinnock
9 Jeanie Buss
28 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*42 Kobe Bryant (+)*
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
36 Magic Johnson 
*5 Maurice Evans (-)*
17 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

30 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
8 J.R. Pinnock
9 Jeanie Buss
29 Jordan Farmar (+)
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant (-)
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
36 Magic Johnson
5 Maurice Evans 
17 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

30 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
8 J.R. Pinnock
9 Jeanie Buss
29 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
36 Magic Johnson
4 Maurice Evans (-)
18 Phil Jackson (+)
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

30 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
7 J.R. Pinnock (-)
9 Jeanie Buss
29 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
36 Magic Johnson
4 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)


----------



## Shady*

*31 Andrew Bynum (+)*
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
*6 J.R. Pinnock (-)*
9 Jeanie Buss
29 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
36 Magic Johnson
4 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

31 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
*5 J.R. Pinnock (-)*
9 Jeanie Buss
29 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
*37 Magic Johnson (+)*
4 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

*30 Andrew Bynum (-)* 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
5 J.R. Pinnock 
9 Jeanie Buss
29 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
*14 Kwame Brown (+)*
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
37 Magic Johnson 
4 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

30 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
4 J.R. Pinnock (-)
9 Jeanie Buss
29 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown 
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
38 Magic Johnson (+)
4 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## bruindre

30 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
9 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
*3 J.R. Pinnock* (-)
9 Jeanie Buss
*30 Jordan Farmar* (+)
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown 
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
38 Magic Johnson 
4 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

30 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*8 Devin Green (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
3 J.R. Pinnock 
9 Jeanie Buss
30 Jordan Farmar (+)
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown 
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
*39 Magic Johnson (+)*
4 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

30 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
8 Devin Green 
11 Gary Vitti
3 J.R. Pinnock
9 Jeanie Buss
31 Jordan Farmar (+)
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant (-)
14 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson 
4 Maurice Evans
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

30 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
7 Devin Green (-)
11 Gary Vitti
3 J.R. Pinnock
9 Jeanie Buss
31 Jordan Farmar 
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom (+)
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson 
4 Maurice Evans
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

30 Andrew Bynum
*13 Brian Cook (+)*
14 Chris Mihm
*6 Devin Green (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
3 J.R. Pinnock
9 Jeanie Buss
31 Jordan Farmar 
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson 
4 Maurice Evans
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
12 Smush Parker
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

30 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green 
11 Gary Vitti
3 J.R. Pinnock
8 Jeanie Buss (-)
31 Jordan Farmar
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson
4 Maurice Evans
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
13 Smush Parker (+)
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

30 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green 
11 Gary Vitti
3 J.R. Pinnock 
8 Jeanie Buss 
31 Jordan Farmar
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson
3 Maurice Evans (-)
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
13 Smush Parker (+)
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

30 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green 
11 Gary Vitti
*2 J.R. Pinnock (-)*
8 Jeanie Buss 
31 Jordan Farmar
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson
3 Maurice Evans
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
13 Smush Parker
*18 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

30 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
2 J.R. Pinnock
8 Jeanie Buss
31 Jordan Farmar
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson
2 Maurice Evans (-)
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker (+)
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

30 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
2 J.R. Pinnock
8 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar (+)
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom (-)
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson
2 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker 
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

30 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
1 J.R. Pinnock (-)
8 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar 
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom (+)
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson
2 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker 
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*31 Andrew Bynum (+)*
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
8 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar 
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson
2 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker 
18 Vladimir Radmanovic

*[strike]1 J.R. Pinnock (-)[/strike]*


----------



## Laker Freak

*32 Andrew Bynum (+)*
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
7 Jeanie Buss *(-)*
32 Jordan Farmar 
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson
2 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker 
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## DaBruins

32 Andrew Bynum 
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
*6 Jeanie Buss(-)*
32 Jordan Farmar 
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
39 Magic Johnson
2 Maurice Evans 
18 Phil Jackson
*11 Ronny Turiaf (+)*
14 Smush Parker 
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Kidd's Nets

32 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
40 Magic Johnson(+)
1 Maurice Evans(-)
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Saint Baller

32 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
6 Devin Green
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton
*41 Magic Johnson(+)
0 Maurice Evans(-)*
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic

*Maurice Evans is eliminated*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

32 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
5 Devin Green (-)
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton (+)
41 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

32 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*4 Devin Green (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
*21 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton 
41 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Saint Baller

32 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*3 Devin Green (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
*22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton 
41 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

31 Andrew Bynum (-)
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
4 Devin Green (+)
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
41 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*32 Andrew Bynum (+)*
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*3 Devin Green (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
41 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

32 Andrew Bynum 
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*2 Devin Green (-)*
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
*42 Magic Johnson (+)*
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

32 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
1 Devin Green (-)
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
42 Magic Johnson 
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)


----------



## qross1fan

31 Andrew Bynum (-)
14 Brian Cook (+)
14 Chris Mihm
1 Devin Green 
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
42 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

31 Andrew Bynum 
14 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
6 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
42 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

31 Andrew Bynum 
14 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
*5 Jeanie Buss (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
*43 Magic Johnson (+)*
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

14 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
*4 Jeanie Buss (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*42 Kobe Bryant (+)*
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
43 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

15 Brian Cook (+)
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
4 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant (-)
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
43 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

*14 Brian Cook (-)*
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
4 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
41 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
*14 Luke Walton (+)*
43 Magic Johnson
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

14 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
4 Jeanie Buss
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant (-)
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
44 Magic Johnson (+)
18 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

14 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
3 Jeanie Buss (-)
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
44 Magic Johnson 
19 Phil Jackson (+)
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

15 Brian Cook (+)
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
3 Jeanie Buss 
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant (-)
14 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
44 Magic Johnson
19 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

15 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
*2 Jeanie Buss (-) * 
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
*29 Lamar Odom (+)*
14 Luke Walton
44 Magic Johnson
19 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

15 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
*1 Jeanie Buss (-) * 
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
29 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
44 Magic Johnson
*20 *Phil Jackson *(+)*
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

15 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
11 Gary Vitti
*Jeanie Buss (-) (Bye Bye, Jeanie)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
29 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
*45 Magic Johnson (+)*
20 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*32 Andrew Bynum (+)*
15 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
*10 Gary Vitti (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
29 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
45 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
19 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

32 Andrew Bynum 
15 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
10 Gary Vitti 
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
*15 Kwame Brown (+)*
29 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
45 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
*18 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

32 Andrew Bynum 
15 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
*9 Gary Vitti (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown 
*30 Lamar Odom (+)*
14 Luke Walton
45 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

32 Andrew Bynum 
15 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
*8 Gary Vitti (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown 
30 Lamar Odom 
*15 Luke Walton (+)*
45 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## DaBruins

32 Andrew Bynum 
15 Brian Cook 
14 Chris Mihm
8 Gary Vitti 
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*40 Kobe Bryant (+) *
15 Kwame Brown 
30 Lamar Odom 
15 Luke Walton
45 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson 
11 Ronny Turiaf
*13 Smush Parker (-) *
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
7 Gary Vitti (-)
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom (+)
15 Luke Walton
45 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
13 Smush Parker 
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*6 Gary Vitti (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom 
15 Luke Walton
45 Magic Johnson
* 21 Phil Jackson (+)*
11 Ronny Turiaf
13 Smush Parker 
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*5 Gary Vitti (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom 
15 Luke Walton
*46 Magic Johnson (+)*
21 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
13 Smush Parker 
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*4 Gary Vitti (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom 
15 Luke Walton
*47 Magic Johnson (+)*
21 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
13 Smush Parker 
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
4 Gary Vitti 
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant (-)
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
48 Magic Johnson (+)
21 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
13 Smush Parker
18 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
4 Gary Vitti 
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
48 Magic Johnson 
21 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
*14 Smush Parker (+)
17 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## Legend_33

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
4 Gary Vitti 
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
*49 Magic Johnson(+)* 
*20 Phil Jackson(-)*
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker 
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*3 Gary Vitti (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
*50 Magic Johnson (+) * 
20 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker 
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
2 Gary Vitti (-)
32 Jordan Farmar
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant (+) 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
50 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker 
17 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
2 Gary Vitti 
32 Jordan Farmar
*23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
40 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
50 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker 
*16 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## Dynamic™

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
*1 Gary Vitti   (-)*
32 Jordan Farmar
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
40 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
*51 Magic Johnson (+)*
20 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker 
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
1 Gary Vitti 
33 Jordan Farmar (+)
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
39 Kobe Bryant (-)
15 Kwame Brown 
31 Lamar Odom 
15 Luke Walton
51 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
33 Jordan Farmar 
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
40 Kobe Bryant (+)
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
51 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic

I killed gary vitti (-)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
33 Jordan Farmar 
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*41 Kobe Bryant (+)*
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
51 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
*10 Ronny Turiaf (-)*
14 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
14 Chris Mihm
33 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)
40 Kobe Bryant (-)
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
51 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
13 Chris Mihm (-)
33 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
41 Kobe Bryant (+)
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
51 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

32 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
13 Chris Mihm 
33 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
41 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
*52 Magic Johnson (+)*
20 Phil Jackson
*9 Ronny Turiaf (-)*
14 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*33 Andrew Bynum (+)*
15 Brian Cook
13 Chris Mihm 
33 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
41 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
*14 Luke Walton (-)*
52 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## STaNgXs

33 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
*12 Chris Mihm (-) *
33 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*42 Kobe Bryant (+) *
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
52 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

33 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
*11 Chris Mihm (-) * 
33 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*43 Kobe Bryant (+) * 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
52 Magic Johnson
20 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

33 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook
11 Chris Mihm 
33 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
43 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
52 Magic Johnson
*21 Phil Jackson (+)*
9 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
*15 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook (+)
10 Chris Mihm (-)
33 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
43 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
52 Magic Johnson
21 Phil Jackson 
9 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook 
*9 Chris Mihm (-)*
33 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
43 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
52 Magic Johnson
*22 Phil Jackson (+)*
9 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## bruindre

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook 
*8 Chris Mihm * (-)
*34 Jordan Farmar * (+)
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
43 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
52 Magic Johnson
22 Phil Jackson 
9 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## DaBruins

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook 
*7 Chris Mihm (-)*
34 Jordan Farmar 
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
43 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
52 Magic Johnson
22 Phil Jackson 
*10 Ronny Turiaf (+)*
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wade2Bosh

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook 
*6 Chris Mihm (-)*
34 Jordan Farmar 
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*44 Kobe Bryant (+) * 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
52 Magic Johnson
22 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook 
*5 Chris Mihm (-)*
34 Jordan Farmar 
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
44 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
*53 Magic Johnson (+)*
22 Phil Jackson 
10 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook
4 Chris Mihm (-)
34 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
45 Kobe Bryant (+)
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
53 Magic Johnson 
22 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook
*4 Chris Mihm (-)*
34 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
45 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
*15 Luke Walton (+)*
53 Magic Johnson 
22 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook
3 Chris Mihm (-)
34 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
45 Kobe Bryant
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton 
53 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson (+)
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook
2 Chris Mihm (-)
34 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
46 Kobe Bryant (+)
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
53 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
10 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## azn kobe jr

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook
*1 Chris Mihm (-)*
34 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
46 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
53 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
*11 Ronny Turiaf(+)*
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic

one more and chris mihm is out


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook
35 Jordan Farmar (+)
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
46 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
53 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
11 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic

I killed mihm (-)


----------



## The One

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook
*36 Jordan Farmar (+)*
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
46 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
53 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
*10 Ronny Turiaf (-)*
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

33 Andrew Bynum
16 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar 
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
46 Kobe Bryant
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson (+)
23 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf (-)
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

33 Andrew Bynum
17 Brian Cook (+)
36 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
45 Kobe Bryant (-)
15 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Reidiculous13

Y Does Jordan Farmar Got More Juice Than Kareem?


----------



## DaBruins

Reidiculous13 said:


> Y Does Jordan Farmar Got More Juice Than Kareem?


cos Farmar is one dang heckuva playa


----------



## Shady*

33 Andrew Bynum
*18 Brian Cook (+)*
36 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
45 Kobe Bryant
*14 Kwame Brown (-)*
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

33 Andrew Bynum
19 Brian Cook (+)
36 Jordan Farmar
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
45 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown 
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf (-)
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

33 Andrew Bynum
19 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
*25 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
45 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown 
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
*14 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## Pnack

33 Andrew Bynum
18 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
25 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
46 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown 
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## bruindre

33 Andrew Bynum
18 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
*26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar* (+)
46 Kobe Bryant 
*13 Kwame Brown* (-)
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
23 Phil Jackson
9 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

33 Andrew Bynum
18 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
46 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown 
31 Lamar Odom
* 14 Luke Walton (-)*
54 Magic Johnson
* 24 Phil Jackson (+)*
9 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

33 Andrew Bynum
18 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
46 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton (+)
54 Magic Johnson
24 Phil Jackson 
8 Ronny Turiaf (-)
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

33 Andrew Bynum
18 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
45 Kobe Bryant *[-]*
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton 
54 Magic Johnson
25 Phil Jackson *[+]*
8 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

33 Andrew Bynum
18 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
46 Kobe Bryant [+]
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton 
54 Magic Johnson
25 Phil Jackson 
7 Ronny Turiaf [-]
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

34 Andrew Bynum (+)
18 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
46 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
25 Phil Jackson
6 Ronny Turiaf [-]
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

34 Andrew Bynum
17 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
47 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
25 Phil Jackson
6 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## DaBruins

34 Andrew Bynum
*16 Brian Cook (-)*
36 Jordan Farmar
*27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
47 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
25 Phil Jackson
6 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

34 Andrew Bynum
15 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
48 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
25 Phil Jackson
6 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

34 Andrew Bynum
14 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
48 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
26 Phil Jackson (+)
6 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

34 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
49 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
26 Phil Jackson 
6 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

34 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
49 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
27 Phil Jackson (+)
6 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*35 Andrew Bynum (+)*
12 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
*26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
49 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
27 Phil Jackson
6 Ronny Turiaf
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum 
12 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
49 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown (+)
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
27 Phil Jackson
5 Ronny Turiaf (-)
14 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## PauloCatarino

35 Andrew Bynum 
*11 Brian Cook (-1)*
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
49 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown 
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
27 Phil Jackson
5 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
*15 Vladimir Radmanovic (+1)*


----------



## Shady*

35 Andrew Bynum 
*12 Brian Cook (+)*
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
49 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown 
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
27 Phil Jackson
*4 Ronny Turiaf (-)*
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

35 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
48 Kobe Bryant (-)
14 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
27 Phil Jackson
5 Ronny Turiaf (+)
14 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

35 Andrew Bynum
*13 Brian Cook (+)*
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
48 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
27 Phil Jackson
5 Ronny Turiaf 
14 Smush Parker
*14 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## elcap15

35 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
48 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
*16 Luke Walton (+)*
54 Magic Johnson
27 Phil Jackson
5 Ronny Turiaf 
*13 Smush Parker (-)*
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
48 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton 
54 Magic Johnson
27 Phil Jackson
4 Ronny Turiaf (-)
13 Smush Parker 
15 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
48 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
28 Phil Jackson (+)
3 Ronny Turiaf (-)
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## The One

The One said:


> The One said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 Andrew Bynum
> 13 Brian Cook
> 36 Jordan Farmar
> 26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
> 48 Kobe Bryant
> 14 Kwame Brown
> 32 Lamar Odom (+)
> 16 Luke Walton
> 54 Magic Johnson
> 28 Phil Jackson
> 2 Ronny Turiaf (-)
> 13 Smush Parker
> 15 Vladimir Radmanovic
> 
> 
> 
> 35 Andrew Bynum
> 13 Brian Cook
> 36 Jordan Farmar
> 26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
> 48 Kobe Bryant
> 14 Kwame Brown
> 32 Lamar Odom (+)
> 16 Luke Walton
> 54 Magic Johnson
> 28 Phil Jackson
> 2 Ronny Turiaf (-)
> 13 Smush Parker
> 15 Vladimir Radmanovic
Click to expand...

35 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
48 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
*32 Lamar Odom (+)*
16 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
28 Phil Jackson 
*2 Ronny Turiaf (-)*
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

35 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
49 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
32 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
28 Phil Jackson
1 Ronny Turiaf (-)
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## azn kobe jr

35 Andrew Bynum (-)
13 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
49 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
32 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
28 Phil Jackson
2 Ronny Turiaf (+)
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

35 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
49 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
32 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
28 Phil Jackson
*1 Ronny Turiaf (-)*
13 Smush Parker
*16 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)*


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
49 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
32 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
29 Phil Jackson (+)
13 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic 

0 Ronny Turiaf (-) good bye


----------



## qross1fan

35 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
48 Kobe Bryant (-)
14 Kwame Brown
32 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
30 Phil Jackson (+)
13 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Saint Baller

35 Andrew Bynum
*12 Brian Cook (-)*
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
48 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
32 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
*31 Phil Jackson (+)*
13 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
12 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
49 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown (-)
32 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson 
13 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

35 Andrew Bynum
*13 Brian Cook (+)* 
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
49 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown 
32 Lamar Odom
*15 Luke Walton (-)*
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson 
13 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

35 Andrew Bynum
13 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*50 Kobe Bryant (+)*
13 Kwame Brown 
32 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton 
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson 
*12 Smush Parker (-)*
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## DaBruins

35 Andrew Bynum
*12 Brian Cook (-)* 
36 Jordan Farmar
*27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
50 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown 
32 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton 
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson 
12 Smush Parker 
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

35 Andrew Bynum
*11 Brian Cook (-) * 
36 Jordan Farmar
*28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
50 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown 
32 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton 
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson 
12 Smush Parker 
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
50 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown (-)
32 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
32 Phil Jackson (+)
12 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

35 Andrew Bynum
11 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
50 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown
32 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson
12 Smush Parker
16 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
50 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
32 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson
13 Smush Parker (+)
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

35 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
50 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
32 Lamar Odom
*16 Luke Walton (+)*
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson
13 Smush Parker 
*15 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## mini_iverson213

35 Andrew Bynum
10 Brian Cook
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*51 Kobe Bryant (+)*
13 Kwame Brown
*31 Lamar Odom (-)*
16 Luke Walton 
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Banjoriddim

Make a poll or something. 24 pages and no result I mean come on!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

35 Andrew Bynum
*9 Brian Cook (-)*
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*52 Kobe Bryant (+)*
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom 
16 Luke Walton 
54 Magic Johnson
31 Phil Jackson
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

35 Andrew Bynum
*8 Brian Cook (-)*
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
52 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom 
16 Luke Walton 
54 Magic Johnson
*32 Phil Jackson (+)*
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
7 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
52 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
31 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
55 Magic Johnson (+)
32 Phil Jackson 
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## mini_iverson213

35 Andrew Bynum
7 Brian Cook 
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
53 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom (-)
16 Luke Walton
55 Magic Johnson 
32 Phil Jackson
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
6 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
53 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom 
16 Luke Walton
55 Magic Johnson
33 Phil Jackson (+)
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

35 Andrew Bynum
5 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
54 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
55 Magic Johnson
33 Phil Jackson 
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

35 Andrew Bynum
*4 Brian Cook (-)*
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
54 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
*17 Luke Walton (+)*
55 Magic Johnson
33 Phil Jackson 
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
3 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
54 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
17 Luke Walton 
55 Magic Johnson
34 Phil Jackson (+)
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
2 Brian Cook (-)
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
55 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
17 Luke Walton
55 Magic Johnson
34 Phil Jackson 
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

35 Andrew Bynum
*3 Brian Cook (+)* 
36 Jordan Farmar
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
55 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
*16 Luke Walton (-)*
55 Magic Johnson
34 Phil Jackson 
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

35 Andrew Bynum
*2 Brian Cook (-) * 
36 Jordan Farmar
*29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
55 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton 
55 Magic Johnson
34 Phil Jackson 
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

35 Andrew Bynum
*1 Brian Cook (-) * 
36 Jordan Farmar
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
55 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton 
*56 Magic Johnson (+)*
34 Phil Jackson 
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
55 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
56 Magic Johnson 
35 Phil Jackson (+)
13 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic

0 Brian Cook (-) Goodbye


----------



## elcap15

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*56 Kobe Bryant (+)*
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
56 Magic Johnson 
35 Phil Jackson 
*12 Smush Parker (-)*
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## mini_iverson213

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
57 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
55 Magic Johnson (-)
35 Phil Jackson
12 Smush Parker 
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
37 Jordan Farmar (+)
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
57 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown (-)
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
55 Magic Johnson 
35 Phil Jackson
12 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## PauloCatarino

35 Andrew Bynum
37 Jordan Farmar 
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*56 Kobe Bryant (-)*
12 Kwame Brown 
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
*56 Magic Johnson (+)*
35 Phil Jackson
12 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
37 Jordan Farmar
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
57 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
56 Magic Johnson 
35 Phil Jackson
11 Smush Parker (-)
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar (-)
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
57 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
16 Luke Walton
56 Magic Johnson
36 Phil Jackson (+)
11 Smush Parker 
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar 
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
57 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
*15 Luke Walton (-)*
56 Magic Johnson
36 Phil Jackson 
*12 Smush Parker (+)*
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## mini_iverson213

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
58 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton 
56 Magic Johnson
36 Phil Jackson
12 Smush Parker 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)


----------



## DaBruins

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar
*30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar(+)*
58 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
*14 Luke Walton (-)*
56 Magic Johnson
36 Phil Jackson
12 Smush Parker 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar(+)
58 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
*15 Luke Walton (+)*
56 Magic Johnson
36 Phil Jackson
*11 Smush Parker (-)*
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar (-)
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
58 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown
30 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton 
56 Magic Johnson
37 Phil Jackson (+)
11 Smush Parker 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## mini_iverson213

35 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar 
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
59 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Kwame Brown
29 Lamar Odom (-)
15 Luke Walton
56 Magic Johnson
37 Phil Jackson 
11 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar (-)
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
59 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
29 Lamar Odom 
15 Luke Walton
56 Magic Johnson
38 Phil Jackson (+)
11 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Wade2Bosh

35 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar 
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
59 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
29 Lamar Odom 
15 Luke Walton
57 Magic Johnson (+)
38 Phil Jackson 
10 Smush Parker (-)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar (-)
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
59 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown
29 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
57 Magic Johnson 
39 Phil Jackson (+)
10 Smush Parker 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar 
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
60 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Kwame Brown
29 Lamar Odom
15 Luke Walton
57 Magic Johnson
39 Phil Jackson 
9 Smush Parker (-)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## mini_iverson213

35 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
61 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom (-)
15 Luke Walton
57 Magic Johnson
39 Phil Jackson
9 Smush Parker 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
61 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom 
15 Luke Walton
58 Magic Johnson(+)
39 Phil Jackson
8 Smush Parker (-)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

35 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
62 Kobe Bryant (+) 
12 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom 
14 Luke Walton (-)
58 Magic Johnson
39 Phil Jackson
8 Smush Parker 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum
33 Jordan Farmar (-)
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
62 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
58 Magic Johnson
40 Phil Jackson (+)
8 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## qross1fan

35 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar (+)
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
61 Kobe Bryant (-)
12 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
58 Magic Johnson
40 Phil Jackson 
8 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## undefined_playa

35 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
61 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
59 Magic Johnson (+)
40 Phil Jackson 
7 Smush Parker (-)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

*36 Andrew Bynum (+)*
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
61 Kobe Bryant
*11 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
59 Magic Johnson
40 Phil Jackson 
7 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum 
33 Jordan Farmar (-) 
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
61 Kobe Bryant
11 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
59 Magic Johnson
41 Phil Jackson (+)
7 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

36 Andrew Bynum 
*34 Jordan Farmar (+) *
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
61 Kobe Bryant
11 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
59 Magic Johnson
41 Phil Jackson 
*6 Smush Parker (-)*
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar 
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
62 Kobe Bryant (+)
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
59 Magic Johnson
41 Phil Jackson
5 Smush Parker (-)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar 
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
63 Kobe Bryant (+)
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton (-)
59 Magic Johnson
41 Phil Jackson
5 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Saint Baller

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*64 Kobe Bryant (+)*
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
*14 Luke Walton (-)*
59 Magic Johnson
41 Phil Jackson
5 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*63 Kobe Bryant (-)* 
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
59 Magic Johnson
41 Phil Jackson
*6 Smush Parker (+)*
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
63 Kobe Bryant 
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton 
*60 Magic Johnson (+)*
41 Phil Jackson
*5 Smush Parker (-)*
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
63 Kobe Bryant
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
60 Magic Johnson 
42 Phil Jackson (+)
4 Smush Parker (-)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
63 Kobe Bryant
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
14 Luke Walton
61 Magic Johnson (+)
42 Phil Jackson 
3 Smush Parker (-)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
64 Kobe Bryant (+)
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton (-)
61 Magic Johnson 
42 Phil Jackson 
3 Smush Parker 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Ghiman

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
63 Kobe Bryant (-)
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
13 Luke Walton
62 Magic Johnson (+)
42 Phil Jackson 
3 Smush Parker 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
64 Kobe Bryant (+)
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
12 Luke Walton (-)
62 Magic Johnson 
42 Phil Jackson
3 Smush Parker
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
64 Kobe Bryant
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
*11 Luke Walton (-)*
62 Magic Johnson 
42 Phil Jackson
3 Smush Parker
*15 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)*


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
64 Kobe Bryant
11 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton 
62 Magic Johnson
43 Phil Jackson (+)
2 Smush Parker (-)
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## mini_iverson213

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
65 Kobe Bryant (+)
11 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom (-)
11 Luke Walton
62 Magic Johnson
43 Phil Jackson 
2 Smush Parker 
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
65 Kobe Bryant 
11 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom 
11 Luke Walton
61 Magic Johnson (-)
44 Phil Jackson (+)
2 Smush Parker
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

37 Andrew Bynum (+)
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
65 Kobe Bryant
11 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
61 Magic Johnson 
44 Phil Jackson 
1 Smush Parker (-)
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

37 Andrew Bynum 
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
65 Kobe Bryant 
11 Kwame Brown
27 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
61 Magic Johnson
45 Phil Jackson (+)
15 Vladimir Radmanovic

0 Smush Parker (-) Good bye


----------



## Shady*

37 Andrew Bynum 
34 Jordan Farmar
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
65 Kobe Bryant 
*10 Kwame Brown (-)*
27 Lamar Odom
11 Luke Walton
61 Magic Johnson
45 Phil Jackson
*16 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)*


----------



## DaBruins

37 Andrew Bynum 
34 Jordan Farmar
*31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
65 Kobe Bryant 
10 Kwame Brown 
27 Lamar Odom
*10 Luke Walton (-)*
61 Magic Johnson
45 Phil Jackson
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## mini_iverson213

37 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
66 Kobe Bryant (+)
10 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom (-)
10 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
45 Phil Jackson
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

37 Andrew Bynum
*33 Jordan Farmar (-)*
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
66 Kobe Bryant 
*11 Kwame Brown (+)*
26 Lamar Odom 
10 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
45 Phil Jackson
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

37 Andrew Bynum
33 Jordan Farmar (-)
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
66 Kobe Bryant 
11 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom 
10 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
*46 Phil Jackson (+)*
*15 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## smrtguy

37 Andrew Bynum
33 Jordan Farmar
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*67 Kobe Bryant (+)* 
11 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom 
*9 Luke Walton (-)* 
61 Magic Johnson
46 Phil Jackson
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


KB-24 ftw


----------



## Pain5155

37 Andrew Bynum
33 Jordan Farmar
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant (-)
11 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
9 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
47 Phil Jackson (+)
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

37 Andrew Bynum
33 Jordan Farmar
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
67 Kobe Bryant (+)
11 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
8 Luke Walton (-)
61 Magic Johnson
47 Phil Jackson
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum
33 Jordan Farmar
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant (-)
11 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
8 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
48 Phil Jackson (+)
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Zuca

36 Andrew Bynum
33 Jordan Farmar
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown (+)
10 Devin Green
26 Lamar Odom
7 Luke Walton (-)
61 Magic Johnson
48 Phil Jackson
15 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Shady*

36 Andrew Bynum
33 Jordan Farmar
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom
*6 Luke Walton (-)*
61 Magic Johnson
48 Phil Jackson
*16 Vladimir Radmanovic (+)*

Why did you add Devin Green?


----------



## ravor44

36 Andrew Bynum
*34 Jordan Farmar (+)*
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom
*5 Luke Walton (-)*
61 Magic Johnson
48 Phil Jackson
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## smrtguy

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
*32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
66 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom
*4 Luke Walton (-)*
61 Magic Johnson
48 Phil Jackson
16 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

36 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
*33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
66 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom
4 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
48 Phil Jackson
*15 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## smrtguy

36 Andrew Bynum
*35 Jordan Farmar (+)*
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom
4 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
48 Phil Jackson
*14 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

36 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar 
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
12 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom
3 Luke Walton (-)
61 Magic Johnson
49 Phil Jackson (+)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
65 Kobe Bryant (-)
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
3 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
50 Phil Jackson (+)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## PauloCatarino

36 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
*34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
65 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
3 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
*49 Phil Jackson (-)*
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
65 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
3 Luke Walton
61 Magic Johnson
50 Phil Jackson (+)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## hollywood476

Kobe Bryant


----------



## elcap15

36 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
65 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
*4 Luke Walton (+)*
61 Magic Johnson
50 Phil Jackson 
*14 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
64 Kobe Bryant (-)
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
4 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
51 Phil Jackson (+)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## mini_iverson213

36 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
65 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
4 Luke Walton
61 Magic Johnson
50 Phil Jackson (-) 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

*37 Andrew Bynum (+)*
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
65 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
*3 Luke Walton -*
61 Magic Johnson
50 Phil Jackson
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

37 Andrew Bynum 
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
64 Kobe Bryant (-)
12 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
3 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
51 Phil Jackson (+)
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

37 Andrew Bynum 
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*63 Kobe Bryant (-) 
13 Kwame Brown (+)*
26 Lamar Odom
3 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
51 Phil Jackson 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## ravor44

37 Andrew Bynum 
*36 Jordan Farmar (+)*
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
63 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom
*2 Luke Walton (-) *
61 Magic Johnson
51 Phil Jackson 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## smrtguy

37 Andrew Bynum 
36 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*64 Kobe Bryant (+)*
13 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom
*1 Luke Walton (-) *
61 Magic Johnson
51 Phil Jackson 
14 Vladimir Radmanovic

The force is not strong with you Luke.


----------



## elcap15

37 Andrew Bynum 
36 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*65 Kobe Bryant (+)*
13 Kwame Brown 
26 Lamar Odom
1 Luke Walton 
61 Magic Johnson
51 Phil Jackson 
*13 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## Pnack

37 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
61 Magic Johnson
51 Phil Jackson
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

37 Andrew Bynum
36 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
60 Magic Johnson (-)
52 Phil Jackson (+)
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## DaBruins

*36 Andrew Bynum (-)*
36 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
*61 Magic Johnson (+)* 
52 Phil Jackson 
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Laker Freak

*37 Andrew Bynum (+)
35 Jordan Farmar (-)*
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
61 Magic Johnson 
52 Phil Jackson 
13 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## elcap15

37 Andrew Bynum 
35 Jordan Farmar 
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant 
13 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
*62 Magic Johnson (+)*
52 Phil Jackson 
*12 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## Pain5155

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
61 Magic Johnson (-)
53 Phil Jackson (+)
12 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
60 Magic Johnson (-)
54 Phil Jackson (+)
12 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
13 Kwame Brown
26 Lamar Odom
61 Magic Johnson (+)
54 Phil Jackson 
11 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)


----------



## Zuca

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown (+)
10 Devin Green
26 Lamar Odom
61 Magic Johnson
54 Phil Jackson 
10 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)

I've added Devin Green because he have signed with your team... So he (at least should) get into this survivor...


----------



## mini_iverson213

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
67 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown 
10 Devin Green
25 Lamar Odom (-)
61 Magic Johnson
54 Phil Jackson
10 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*66 Kobe Bryant (-)* 
14 Kwame Brown 
10 Devin Green
*26 Lamar Odom (+)* 
61 Magic Johnson
54 Phil Jackson
10 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## mini_iverson213

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
67 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
10 Devin Green
25 Lamar Odom (-)
61 Magic Johnson
54 Phil Jackson
10 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
10 Devin Green
25 Lamar Odom 
61 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson (+)
10 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## crazyfan

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*65 Kobe Bryant (-)* 
14 Kwame Brown
10 Devin Green
*26 Lamar Odom (+)*
61 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson 
10 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## smrtguy

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
*34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
65 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
*9 Devin Green (-)*
26 Lamar Odom
61 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson 
10 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pnack

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
66 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
9 Devin Green
26 Lamar Odom
61 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson
9 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)


----------



## elcap15

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
66 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
9 Devin Green
*27 Lamar Odom (+)*
61 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson
*8 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## Pain5155

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
66 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
9 Devin Green
27 Lamar Odom 
60 Magic Johnson (-)
55 Phil Jackson (+)
8 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## smrtguy

37 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*67 Kobe Bryant (+)*
14 Kwame Brown
9 Devin Green
27 Lamar Odom 
60 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson
*7 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## Laker Freak

*38 Andrew Bynum** (+)*
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
67 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
9 Devin Green
27 Lamar Odom 
60 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson
*6 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

38 Andrew Bynum 
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
68 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
9 Devin Green
27 Lamar Odom 
60 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson
5 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)


----------



## Pnack

38 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
69 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
8 Devin Green (-)
27 Lamar Odom
60 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson
5 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## smrtguy

38 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
70 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
8 Devin Green
27 Lamar Odom
60 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson
4 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)


----------



## elcap15

38 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
70 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
8 Devin Green
27 Lamar Odom
*61 Magic Johnson (+)*
55 Phil Jackson
*3 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## smrtguy

38 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
70 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
8 Devin Green
27 Lamar Odom
*62 Magic Johnson (+)*
55 Phil Jackson
*2 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*


----------



## smrtguy

38 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
35 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)
70 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
7 Devin Green (-)
27 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson
55 Phil Jackson
2 Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## Pain5155

38 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
35 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
70 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
7 Devin Green 
27 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson
56 Phil Jackson (+)
1 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)


----------



## elcap15

38 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
35 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
70 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
7 Devin Green 
27 Lamar Odom
*63 Magic Johnson (+)*
56 Phil Jackson 

*0 Vladimir Radmanovic (-)*

Bye Bye Vlad-Rad


----------



## smrtguy

38 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
35 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
71 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
6 Devin Green (-)
27 Lamar Odom
63 Magic Johnson
56 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

38 Andrew Bynum
35 Jordan Farmar
*34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
71 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
*5 Devin Green (-)*
27 Lamar Odom
63 Magic Johnson
56 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

38 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar (-)
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
5 Devin Green 
27 Lamar Odom
63 Magic Johnson
56 Phil Jackson


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

38 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar 
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
4 Devin Green (-)
27 Lamar Odom
63 Magic Johnson
56 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

38 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
4 Devin Green 
27 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson (-)
57 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## crazyfan

38 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*72 Kobe Bryant (-)* 
14 Kwame Brown
4 Devin Green 
*28 Lamar Odom (+)*
62 Magic Johnson 
57 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

38 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*71 Kobe Bryant (-)* 
14 Kwame Brown
*5 Devin Green (+)* 
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson 
57 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Freak

*
39 Andrew Bynum** (+)*
34 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
71 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
*4 Devin Green (-)* 
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson 
57 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

39 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (+)
14 Kwame Brown
3 Devin Green (-)
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson
57 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

39 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant 
14 Kwame Brown
3 Devin Green 
28 Lamar Odom
61 Magic Johnson (-)
58 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pain5155

39 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
3 Devin Green
28 Lamar Odom
60 Magic Johnson (-)
59 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pain5155

39 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
3 Devin Green
28 Lamar Odom
59 Magic Johnson (-)
60 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

40 Andrew Bynum (+)
34 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
2 Devin Green (-)
28 Lamar Odom
59 Magic Johnson 
60 Phil Jackson


----------



## ravor44

40 Andrew Bynum 
*35 Jordan Farmar (+)*
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant
14 Kwame Brown
*1 Devin Green (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
59 Magic Johnson 
60 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

40 Andrew Bynum 
35 Jordan Farmar 
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant
*15 Kwame Brown (+)*
*0 Devin Green (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
59 Magic Johnson 
60 Phil Jackson


Devin Green, we hardly knew ye


----------



## crazyfan

40 Andrew Bynum 
35 Jordan Farmar 
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*71 Kobe Bryant (-)
16 Kwame Brown (+)*
28 Lamar Odom
59 Magic Johnson 
60 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

40 Andrew Bynum 
34 Jordan Farmar (-) 
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (+)
16 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
59 Magic Johnson 
60 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

40 Andrew Bynum 
34 Jordan Farmar 
*33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
72 Kobe Bryant
*17 Kwame Brown (+)*
28 Lamar Odom
59 Magic Johnson 
60 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

40 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
72 Kobe Bryant
17 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
58 Magic Johnson (-)
61 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Zuca

40 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
*32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
72 Kobe Bryant
*18 Kwame Brown (+)*
28 Lamar Odom
58 Magic Johnson
61 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

40 Andrew Bynum
34 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
71 Kobe Bryant (-)
18 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
58 Magic Johnson
62 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pnack

40 Andrew Bynum
33 Jordan Farmar (-)
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (+)
18 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
58 Magic Johnson
62 Phil Jackson


----------



## Shady*

*41 Andrew Bynum (+)*
33 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant 
*17 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
58 Magic Johnson
62 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Freak

*42 Andrew Bynum (+)*
33 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant 
*16 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
58 Magic Johnson
62 Phil Jackson


----------



## Wade2Bosh

42 Andrew Bynum 
33 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant 
15 Kwame Brown (-)
28 Lamar Odom
59 Magic Johnson (+) 
62 Phil Jackson


----------



## ravor44

42 Andrew Bynum 
33 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant 
*14 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
*60 Magic Johnson (+) *
62 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

42 Andrew Bynum 
33 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*73 Kobe Bryant (+)*
*13 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
60 Magic Johnson
62 Phil Jackson


----------



## Ghiman

42 Andrew Bynum 
33 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
13 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
61 Magic Johnson (+)
62 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

42 Andrew Bynum 
33 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant 
*12 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
*62 Magic Johnson (+)*
62 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

42 Andrew Bynum
32 Jordan Farmar (-)
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson 
62 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

42 Andrew Bynum
32 Jordan Farmar 
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
12 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson 
63 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pnack

42 Andrew Bynum
31 Jordan Farmar (-)
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson 
63 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Freak

*43 Andrew Bynum (+)
30 Jordan Farmar (-)*
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant 
12 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson 
63 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

43 Andrew Bynum 
30 Jordan Farmar 
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
12 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson
64 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pnack

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar (-)
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Kwame Brown
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson
64 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
74 Kobe Bryant (+)
11 Kwame Brown (-)
28 Lamar Odom
62 Magic Johnson
64 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
74 Kobe Bryant 
*10 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
*63 Magic Johnson (+)*
64 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (-)
10 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
63 Magic Johnson 
65 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## smrtguy

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
74 Kobe Bryant (+)
9 Kwame Brown (-)
28 Lamar Odom
63 Magic Johnson 
65 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

43 Andrew Bynum
28 Jordan Farmar (-)
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
75 Kobe Bryant (+)
9 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
63 Magic Johnson 
65 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

43 Andrew Bynum
28 Jordan Farmar 
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
75 Kobe Bryant 
*8 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
*64 Magic Johnson (+)*
65 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

43 Andrew Bynum
28 Jordan Farmar 
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
76 Kobe Bryant (+)
7 Kwame Brown (-)
28 Lamar Odom
64 Magic Johnson 
65 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

43 Andrew Bynum
28 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
75 Kobe Bryant (-)
7 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
64 Magic Johnson
66 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## bruindre

43 Andrew Bynum
*29 Jordan Farmar* (+)
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*74 Kobe Bryant * (-)
7 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
64 Magic Johnson
66 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar 
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
74 Kobe Bryant 
*6 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
*65 Magic Johnson (+)*
66 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (-)
6 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
65 Magic Johnson 
67 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
74 Kobe Bryant (+)
5 Kwame Brown (-) 
28 Lamar Odom
65 Magic Johnson 
67 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (-)
5 Kwame Brown 
28 Lamar Odom
65 Magic Johnson
69 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant 
*4 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
*66 Magic Johnson (+)*
69 Phil Jackson


----------



## Wade2Bosh

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant 
3 Kwame Brown (-)
28 Lamar Odom
67 Magic Johnson (+)
69 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant 
2 Kwame Brown (-)
28 Lamar Odom
67 Magic Johnson 
70 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Zuca

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
*31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
73 Kobe Bryant 
*3 Kwame Brown (+)*
28 Lamar Odom
67 Magic Johnson 
70 Phil Jackson


----------



## ravor44

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
*32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
73 Kobe Bryant 
*2 Kwame Brown (+)*
28 Lamar Odom
67 Magic Johnson 
70 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
*33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
73 Kobe Bryant 
*1 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
67 Magic Johnson 
70 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
73 Kobe Bryant 
*0 Kwame Brown (-)*
28 Lamar Odom
*68 Magic Johnson (+)*
70 Phil Jackson

Bye Bye Kwame


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

43 Andrew Bynum
29 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom (-)
68 Magic Johnson 
71 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pnack

43 Andrew Bynum
28 Jordan Farmar (-)
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
74 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom 
68 Magic Johnson
71 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

43 Andrew Bynum
*27 Jordan Farmar (-)*
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
74 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom 
*69 Magic Johnson (+)*
71 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Freak

43 Andrew Bynum
*26 Jordan Farmar (-)*
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
74 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom 
69 Magic Johnson 
* 72 Phil Jackson (+)*


----------



## DaBruins

43 Andrew Bynum
26 Jordan Farmar 
*34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
74 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom 
69 Magic Johnson 
*71 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## Pain5155

43 Andrew Bynum
26 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
73 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
69 Magic Johnson
72 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## smrtguy

43 Andrew Bynum
26 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
74 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
69 Magic Johnson
71 Phil Jackson (-)


----------



## Pain5155

43 Andrew Bynum
26 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
69 Magic Johnson
72 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Shady*

*44 Andrew Bynum (+)*
26 Jordan Farmar
*33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
69 Magic Johnson
72 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

44 Andrew Bynum 
26 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
69 Magic Johnson
73 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## afobisme

44 Andrew Bynum 
26 Jordan Farmar
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
71 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
69 Magic Johnson
74 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

44 Andrew Bynum 
25 Jordan Farmar (-)
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
71 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
70 Magic Johnson (+)
74 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

This thing is going to take forever. 

You have the best player on the team right now, Kobe. Well, the Reggie Miller fans in here hate Kobe, so he is going to get negatives.

Then you have the two of the best players in Laker History in Johnson and Jabbar. Which was better?

Then you have good ole' coach Phil. Phil is the guy who was in the right place at the right time. MJ and Scottie, then Shaq & Kobe? Has any other coach had that much luck?

Don't get me wrong, I love this survivor game. It is pretty cool. But, it is still going to take forever.


----------



## smrtguy

44 Andrew Bynum 
24 Jordan Farmar (-)
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
72 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
70 Magic Johnson
74 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

44 Andrew Bynum
23 Jordan Farmar (-)
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
70 Magic Johnson
74 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

44 Andrew Bynum
*22 Jordan Farmar (-)*
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
*71 Magic Johnson (+)*
74 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

44 Andrew Bynum
22 Jordan Farmar 
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
71 Magic Johnson 
75 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pnack

44 Andrew Bynum
21 Jordan Farmar (-)
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
71 Magic Johnson
75 Phil Jackson


----------



## ravor44

44 Andrew Bynum
*22 Jordan Farmar (+)*
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
*70 Magic Johnson (-)*
75 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

44 Andrew Bynum
22 Jordan Farmar 
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
70 Magic Johnson 
76 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

44 Andrew Bynum
21 Jordan Farmar (-)
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
70 Magic Johnson 
76 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

44 Andrew Bynum
21 Jordan Farmar 
*34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
70 Magic Johnson 
*75 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## ravor44

44 Andrew Bynum
21 Jordan Farmar 
*35 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
70 Magic Johnson 
*74 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## Laker Freak

*45 Andrew Bynum (+)
20 Jordan Farmar (-)*
35 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
70 Magic Johnson 
74 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

45 Andrew Bynum
*21 Jordan Farmar (+)
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)* 
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
70 Magic Johnson 
74 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

45 Andrew Bynum
20 Jordan Farmar (-)
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
71 Magic Johnson (+) 
74 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

45 Andrew Bynum
19 Jordan Farmar (-)
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
74 Kobe Bryant (+) 
27 Lamar Odom
71 Magic Johnson 
74 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

45 Andrew Bynum
19 Jordan Farmar 
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
71 Magic Johnson
75 Phil Jackson (-)


----------



## Pnack

45 Andrew Bynum
18 Jordan Farmar (-)
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
74 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
71 Magic Johnson
75 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

45 Andrew Bynum
18 Jordan Farmar 
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
71 Magic Johnson
76 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

45 Andrew Bynum
17 Jordan Farmar (-) 
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson (+)
76 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

45 Andrew Bynum
17 Jordan Farmar
34 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson 
77 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Zuca

45 Andrew Bynum
*18 Jordan Farmar (+)
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
72 Kobe Bryant
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson 
77 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

45 Andrew Bynum
17 Jordan Farmar (-)
33 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
72 Kobe Bryant
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson 
78 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

45 Andrew Bynum
17 Jordan Farmar
*32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
73 Kobe Bryant (+)*
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson 
78 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

45 Andrew Bynum
16 Jordan Farmar (-)
32 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
74 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson
78 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

45 Andrew Bynum
*17 Jordan Farmar (+)
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)* 
74 Kobe Bryant
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson
78 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

45 Andrew Bynum
17 Jordan Farmar 
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
73 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson
79 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pain5155

45 Andrew Bynum
17 Jordan Farmar
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson
80 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Zuca

45 Andrew Bynum
*18 Jordan Farmar (+)
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
72 Kobe Bryant
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson
80 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

45 Andrew Bynum
18 Jordan Farmar 
*31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
72 Kobe Bryant
27 Lamar Odom
72 Magic Johnson
*79 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## elcap15

45 Andrew Bynum
*17 Jordan Farmar (-)*
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
72 Kobe Bryant
27 Lamar Odom
*73 Magic Johnson (+)*
79 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

45 Andrew Bynum
16 Jordan Farmar (-) 
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
73 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
73 Magic Johnson 
78 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

45 Andrew Bynum
16 Jordan Farmar 
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
73 Magic Johnson
79 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

45 Andrew Bynum
15 Jordan Farmar (-)
31 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
73 Magic Johnson
80 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Zuca

45 Andrew Bynum
*16 Jordan Farmar (+)
30 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
72 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
73 Magic Johnson
80 Phil Jackson


----------



## ravor44

45 Andrew Bynum
*17 Jordan Farmar (+)
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
72 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
73 Magic Johnson
80 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

45 Andrew Bynum
*16 Jordan Farmar (-)*
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
72 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
*74 Magic Johnson (+)*
80 Phil Jackson


----------



## Wade2Bosh

45 Andrew Bynum
15 Jordan Farmar (-)
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
72 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
75 Magic Johnson (+)
80 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*44 Andrew Bynum (-)*
15 Jordan Farmar 
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
72 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
*76 Magic Johnson (+)*
80 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

44 Andrew Bynum
*14 Jordan Farmar (-)*
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*73 Kobe Bryant (+)*
27 Lamar Odom
76 Magic Johnson
80 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

44 Andrew Bynum
*13 Jordan Farmar (-)*
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
73 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
*77 Magic Johnson (+)*
80 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

44 Andrew Bynum
13 Jordan Farmar 
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
72 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
77 Magic Johnson 
81 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

44 Andrew Bynum
*12 Jordan Farmar (-)*
29 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*73 Kobe Bryant (+)*
27 Lamar Odom
77 Magic Johnson 
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

44 Andrew Bynum
*13 Jordan Farmar (+)
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
73 Kobe Bryant
27 Lamar Odom
77 Magic Johnson 
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

44 Andrew Bynum
12 Jordan Farmar (-)
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
74 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
77 Magic Johnson 
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Freak

44 Andrew Bynum
11 Jordan Farmar (-)
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
75 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
77 Magic Johnson 
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

44 Andrew Bynum
*10 Jordan Farmar (-)*
28 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*76 Kobe Bryant (+)*
27 Lamar Odom
77 Magic Johnson 
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

44 Andrew Bynum
*11 Jordan Farmar (+)
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)* 
76 Kobe Bryant
27 Lamar Odom
77 Magic Johnson 
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## azn kobe jr

43 Andrew Bynum (-)
11 Jordan Farmar
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
76 Kobe Bryant
27 Lamar Odom
78 Magic Johnson (+)
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

43 Andrew Bynum
10 Jordan Farmar (-)
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
77 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
78 Magic Johnson
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

43 Andrew Bynum
*9 Jordan Farmar (-)*
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
77 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
*79 Magic Johnson (+)*
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

43 Andrew Bynum
8 Jordan Farmar (-)
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
78 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
79 Magic Johnson
81 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

43 Andrew Bynum
8 Jordan Farmar 
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
77 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom
79 Magic Johnson
82 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

43 Andrew Bynum
*7 Jordan Farmar (-)*
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
77 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
*80 Magic Johnson (+)*
82 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

43 Andrew Bynum
6 Jordan Farmar (-)
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
78 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
80 Magic Johnson 
82 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

43 Andrew Bynum
*5 Jordan Farmar (-)*
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*79 Kobe Bryant (+)*
27 Lamar Odom
80 Magic Johnson 
82 Phil Jackson[/QUOTE]


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

43 Andrew Bynum
4 Jordan Farmar (-)
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
80 Kobe Bryant (+)
27 Lamar Odom
80 Magic Johnson 
82 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*42 Andrew Bynum (-)*
*5 Jordan Farmar (+)* 
27 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
80 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
80 Magic Johnson 
82 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

42 Andrew Bynum 
*6 Jordan Farmar (+)
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
80 Kobe Bryant 
27 Lamar Odom
80 Magic Johnson 
82 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Freak

42 Andrew Bynum 
*5 Jordan Farmar (-)
* 26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
80 Kobe Bryant 
* 28 Lamar Odom (+)*
80 Magic Johnson 
82 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

42 Andrew Bynum 
4 Jordan Farmar (-)
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
80 Kobe Bryant (+) 
28 Lamar Odom 
80 Magic Johnson 
82 Phil Jackson


----------



## The One

42 Andrew Bynum 
3 Jordan Farmar (-)
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
80 Kobe Bryant 
29 Lamar Odom (+)
80 Magic Johnson 
82 Phil Jackson

(Phil Jackson will win this game )


----------



## Silk D

41 Andrew Bynum (-)
3 Jordan Farmar 
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
80 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom (+)
80 Magic Johnson 
82 Phil Jackson


----------



## The One

41 Andrew Bynum 
2 Jordan Farmar (-)
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
80 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom 
80 Magic Johnson 
83 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

41 Andrew Bynum 
*1 Jordan Farmar (-)*
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
80 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom 
*81 Magic Johnson (+)*
83 Phil Jackson 

I will do everything in my powers to see magic win


----------



## The One

41 Andrew Bynum 
*0 Jordan Farmar (-) (Bye Farmer. It's been fun. Jabbar, you're next!!)*
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
80 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom 
81 Magic Johnson 
*84 Phil Jackson (+)*

I'll do everything in my powers to see that Phil Jackson will win.


----------



## Pain5155

41 Andrew Bynum
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
80 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
80 Magic Johnson (-)
85 Phil Jackson (+)



The One said:


> I'll do everything in my powers to see that Phil Jackson will win.


rite behind u man.


----------



## Laker Freak

41 Andrew Bynum
* 25 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
80 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
* 81 Magic Johnson (+)*
85 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

Phil should not even be close to beating Kareem...

41 Andrew Bynum
*26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
80 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
81 Magic Johnson
*84 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## elcap15

*40 Andrew Bynum (-)*
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
80 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
*82 Magic Johnson (+)*
84 Phil Jackson 

Bynum is the next to get dropped from this list of the elite


----------



## Pnack

39 Andrew Bynum (-)
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*81* Kobe Bryant (+)
30 Lamar Odom
82 Magic Johnson 
84 Phil Jackson

oh look Kobe has 81


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

40 Andrew Bynum (+)
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
80 Kobe Bryant (-)
30 Lamar Odom
82 Magic Johnson 
84 Phil Jackson

And.. now he doesnt :biggrin:


----------



## The One

*39 Andrew Bynum (-)*
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*81 Kobe Bryant (+)*
30 Lamar Odom
82 Magic Johnson 
84 Phil Jackson

And.. now he does :biggrin:

This can go on forever


----------



## Zuca

*40 Andrew Bynum (+)
25 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
81 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
82 Magic Johnson 
84 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*39 Andrew Bynum (-)*
*26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
81 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
82 Magic Johnson 
84 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*38 Andrew Bynum (-)*
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*82 Kobe Bryant (+)*
30 Lamar Odom
82 Magic Johnson 
84 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

*37 Andrew Bynum (-)*
26 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
82 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom
*83 Magic Johnson (+)*
84 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

*38 Andrew Bynum (+)
25 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
82 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom
83 Magic Johnson
84 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

38 Andrew Bynum
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
83 Kobe Bryant (+)
30 Lamar Odom
83 Magic Johnson
84 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

38 Andrew Bynum
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
83 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom 
84 Magic Johnson (+)
84 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*37 Andrew Bynum (-)*
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*84 Kobe Bryant (+)*
30 Lamar Odom 
84 Magic Johnson
84 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

37 Andrew Bynum 
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
83 Kobe Bryant (-)
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson 
85 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Saint Baller

*36 Andrew Bynum (-)
24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
83 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
85 Phil Jackson

I mean really, why the **** is Bynum ahead of Kareem?


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum 
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
83 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
86 Phil Jackson (+)

Bynum is the future


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

36 Andrew Bynum 
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
83 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson (+)
85 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*35 Andrew Bynum (-)*
*24 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
83 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson 
85 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

35 Andrew Bynum 
23 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
83 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
85 Magic Johnson (+)
85 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

*36 Andrew Bynum (+) 
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
83 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom
85 Magic Johnson
85 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

36 Andrew Bynum 
21 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
84 Kobe Bryant (+)
30 Lamar Odom
85 Magic Johnson
85 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

36 Andrew Bynum
21 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
84 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson (-)
86 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

36 Andrew Bynum
21 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*85 Kobe Bryant (+)*
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
*85 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## DaBruins

i'll still be fighting for kareem

*35 Andrew Bynum (-)*
*22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
85 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
85 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

35 Andrew Bynum 
22 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
84 Kobe Bryant (-)
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
86 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## ravor44

35 Andrew Bynum 
*21 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
84 Kobe Bryant 
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
*87 Phil Jackson (+)*


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

35 Andrew Bynum 
*20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
85 Kobe Bryant (+)*
30 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
87 Phil Jackso


----------



## crazyfan

35 Andrew Bynum 
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
85 Kobe Bryant 
*31 Lamar Odom (+)*
84 Magic Johnson
*86 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## Pnack

34 Andrew Bynum (-)
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
86 Kobe Bryant (+)
31 Lamar Odom 
84 Magic Johnson
86 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

*35 Andrew Bynum (+)
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
86 Kobe Bryant
31 Lamar Odom 
84 Magic Johnson
86 Phil Jackson


----------



## Jamel Irief

34 Andrew Bynum (-)
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
86 Kobe Bryant
32 Lamar Odom (+)
84 Magic Johnson
86 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

*35 Andrew Bynum (+)
18 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)* 
86 Kobe Bryant
32 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
86 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

no no no

*34 Andrew Bynum (-)
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
86 Kobe Bryant
31 Lamar Odom 
84 Magic Johnson
86 Phil Jackson


----------



## PauloCatarino

DaBruins said:


> no no no
> 
> *34 Andrew Bynum (-)
> 19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
> 86 Kobe Bryant
> 31 Lamar Odom
> 84 Magic Johnson
> 86 Phil Jackson


Yeah, what the ----?

*33 Andrew Bynum (-)
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
86 Kobe Bryant
31 Lamar Odom 
84 Magic Johnson
86 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

33 Andrew Bynum 
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
85 Kobe Bryant (-)
31 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
87 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## smrtguy

32 Andrew Bynum (-)
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
86 Kobe Bryant (+)
31 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
87 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

*31 Andrew Bynum (-)*
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
86 Kobe Bryant 
31 Lamar Odom
*85 Magic Johnson (+)*
87 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*31 Andrew Bynum (-)*
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*87 Kobe Bryant (+)*
31 Lamar Odom
84 Magic Johnson
87 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

Laker Superstar 34 said:


> *30 Andrew Bynum (-)*
> 20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
> *87 Kobe Bryant (+)*
> 31 Lamar Odom
> *85* Magic Johnson
> 87 Phil Jackson


fixt


----------



## The One

31 Andrew Bynum 
*19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)* 
87 Kobe Bryant 
31 Lamar Odom
85 Magic Johnson
*88 Phil Jackson (+)*

Lets All Gang Up On Jabbar! :biggrin:


----------



## smrtguy

30 Andrew Bynum (-)
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
88 Kobe Bryant (+)
31 Lamar Odom
85 Magic Johnson
88 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*29 Andrew Bynum (-)
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
88 Kobe Bryant 
31 Lamar Odom
85 Magic Johnson
88 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

28 Andrew Bynum (-)
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
89 Kobe Bryant (+) 
31 Lamar Odom
85 Magic Johnson
88 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

*26 Andrew Bynum (-)*
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
89 Kobe Bryant 
31 Lamar Odom
*86 Magic Johnson (+)*
88 Phil Jackson


Bynum's total is now correct


----------



## smrtguy

*25 Andrew Bynum (-)*
20 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*90 Kobe Bryant (+) * 
31 Lamar Odom
86 Magic Johnson
88 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

25 Andrew Bynum 
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
91 Kobe Bryant (+)
31 Lamar Odom
86 Magic Johnson
88 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

25 Andrew Bynum 
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
90 Kobe Bryant (-)
31 Lamar Odom
86 Magic Johnson
89 Phil Jackson (+)

kobe ahead of phil, not gonna happen.


----------



## Jamel Irief

24 Andrew Bynum (-)
19 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
90 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom(+)
86 Magic Johnson
89 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

*25 Andrew Bynum (+)
18 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
90 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
86 Magic Johnson
89 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

25 Andrew Bynum 
18 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
89 Kobe Bryant (-)
32 Lamar Odom
86 Magic Johnson
90 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

25 Andrew Bynum 
*17 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
90 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
86 Magic Johnson
90 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

*24 Andrew Bynum (-)*
17 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
90 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*87 Magic Johnson (+)*
90 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*23 Andrew Bynum (-)*
17 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*91 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
87 Magic Johnson
90 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

23 Andrew Bynum 
17 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
90 Kobe Bryant (-)
32 Lamar Odom
87 Magic Johnson
91 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

*22 Andrew Bynum (-)*
17 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
90 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*88 Magic Johnson (+)*
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

21 Andrew Bynum (-)
17 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
91 Kobe Bryant (+)
32 Lamar Odom
88 Magic Johnson 
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

21 Andrew Bynum 
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
92 Kobe Bryant (+)
32 Lamar Odom
88 Magic Johnson
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*20 Andrew Bynum (-)*
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*93 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
88 Magic Johnson
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

*19 Andrew Bynum (-)*
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
93 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*89 Magic Johnson (+)*
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*18 Andrew Bynum (-)*
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*94 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
89 Magic Johnson
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*17 Andrew Bynum (-)*
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*95 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
89 Magic Johnson
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

*16 Andrew Bynum (-)*
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
95 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*90 Magic Johnson (+)*
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

16 Andrew Bynum
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*96 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
90 Magic Johnson
*90 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## elcap15

*15 Andrew Bynum (-)*
16 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
96 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*91 Magic Johnson (+)*
90 Phil Jackson


----------



## jfroyam888

15 Andrew Bynum 
*15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
97 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
91 Magic Johnson 
90 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

15 Andrew Bynum 
*14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
98 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
91 Magic Johnson 
90 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*14 Andrew Bynum (-)
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
98 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
91 Magic Johnson 
90 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

13 Andrew Bynum (-)
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
99 Kobe Bryant (+)
32 Lamar Odom
91 Magic Johnson 
90 Phil Jackson


----------



## The One

13 Andrew Bynum 
*14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)*
99 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
91 Magic Johnson 
*91 Phil Jackson (+)*


----------



## Pnack

13 Andrew Bynum
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
100 Kobe Bryant (+)
32 Lamar Odom
91 Magic Johnson
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*12 Andrew Bynum (-)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*101 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
91 Magic Johnson
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

*11 Andrew Bynum (-)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
101 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*92 Magic Johnson (+)*
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

10 Andrew Bynum (-)
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
102 Kobe Bryant (+)
32 Lamar Odom
92 Magic Johnson 
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

*9 Andrew Bynum (-)*
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
102 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*93 Magic Johnson (+)*
91 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

9 Andrew Bynum 
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
101 Kobe Bryant (-)
32 Lamar Odom
93 Magic Johnson 
92 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pnack

8 Andrew Bynum (-)
13 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
102 Kobe Bryant (+)
32 Lamar Odom
93 Magic Johnson
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*7 Andrew Bynum (-)
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
102 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
93 Magic Johnson
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

6 Andrew Bynum (-)
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
103 Kobe Bryant (+)
32 Lamar Odom
93 Magic Johnson
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

5 Andrew Bynum (-)
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
103 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
94 Magic Johnson (+)
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*4 Andrew Bynum (-)*
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*104 Kobe Bryant (+)* 
32 Lamar Odom
94 Magic Johnson
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

*3 Andrew Bynum (-)*
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
104 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*95 Magic Johnson (+)*
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*2 Andrew Bynum (-)*
14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
104 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*96 Magic Johnson (+)*
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*1 Andrew Bynum (-)*
*15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (+)*
104 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
96 Magic Johnson
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## Wade2Bosh

1 Andrew Bynum 
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar 
*105 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom 
96 Magic Johnson
*91 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## smrtguy

Cancel: hasn't been an hour. My fault.


----------



## Pain5155

1 Andrew Bynum
15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
104 Kobe Bryant (-)
32 Lamar Odom
96 Magic Johnson
92 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
104 Kobe Bryant 
32 Lamar Odom
*97 Magic Johnson (+)*
92 Phil Jackson 

*0 Andrew Bynum (-)*


Bye Bye Bynum! Keep up the two handed slams!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
*105 Kobe Bryant (+)*
32 Lamar Odom
*96 Magic Johnson (-)*
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

15 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
105 Kobe Bryant 
*31 Lamar Odom (-)*
*97 Magic Johnson (+)*
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

14 Kareem Abdul-Jabbar (-)
105 Kobe Bryant
32 Lamar Odom (+)
97 Magic Johnson 
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*15 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (+)*
105 Kobe Bryant
*31 Lamar Odom (-)*
97 Magic Johnson
92 Phil Jackson


----------



## Cris

15 Kareem Abdul Jabbar 
105 Kobe Bryant
*30 Lamar Odom (-)*
97 Magic Johnson
* 93 Phil Jackson (+)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

14 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
105 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom 
98 Magic Johnson (+)
93 Phil Jackson


----------



## jfroyam888

*14 Kareem Abdul Jabbar * (-)
105 Kobe Bryant
30 Lamar Odom 
*98 Magic Johnson * (+)
93 Phil Jackson


----------



## crazyfan

14 Kareem Abdul Jabbar 
*104 Kobe Bryant (-)
31 Lamar Odom (+)*
98 Magic Johnson 
93 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

14 Kareem Abdul Jabbar
103 Kobe Bryant (-)
31 Lamar Odom 
98 Magic Johnson
94 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pnack

13 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
104 Kobe Bryant (+)
31 Lamar Odom
98 Magic Johnson
94 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

13 Kareem Abdul Jabbar 
103 Kobe Bryant (-)
31 Lamar Odom
98 Magic Johnson
95 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

12 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
104 Kobe Bryant (+)
31 Lamar Odom
98 Magic Johnson
95 Phil Jackson


----------



## chris_xx

12 Kareem Abdul Jabbar 
*103 Kobe Bryant (-)*
31 Lamar Odom
*97 Magic Johnson(+)*
95 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

11 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
103 Kobe Bryant 
31 Lamar Odom
97 Magic Johnson
96 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pnack

10 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
104 Kobe Bryant (+)
31 Lamar Odom
97 Magic Johnson
96 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

10 Kareem Abdul Jabbar 
104 Kobe Bryant 
*30 Lamar Odom (-)*
*98 Magic Johnson (+)*
96 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

10 Kareem Abdul Jabbar
103 Kobe Bryant (-)
30 Lamar Odom 
98 Magic Johnson 
97 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Silk D

9 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
103 Kobe Bryant 
31 Lamar Odom (+)
98 Magic Johnson 
97 Phil Jackson


----------



## Zuca

*8 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)*
103 Kobe Bryant 
*32 Lamar Odom (+)*
98 Magic Johnson 
97 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

still aint given up on Cap

*9 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (+)*
103 Kobe Bryant
*31 Lamar Odom (-)*
98 Magic Johnson
97 Phil Jackson


----------



## Silk D

9 Kareem Abdul Jabbar 
102 Kobe Bryant (-)
32 Lamar Odom (+)
98 Magic Johnson
97 Phil Jackson


----------



## ravor44

8 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
102 Kobe Bryant
33 Lamar Odom (+)
98 Magic Johnson
97 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

7 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
102 Kobe Bryant
33 Lamar Odom 
98 Magic Johnson
98 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pain5155

7 Kareem Abdul Jabbar 
101 Kobe Bryant (-)
33 Lamar Odom
98 Magic Johnson
99 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## smrtguy

6 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
102 Kobe Bryant (+)
33 Lamar Odom
98 Magic Johnson
99 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*7 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (+)*
102 Kobe Bryant 
*32 Lamar Odom (-)*
98 Magic Johnson
99 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

7 Kareem Abdul Jabbar
*103 Kobe Bryant (+)* 
*31 Lamar Odom (-)*
98 Magic Johnson
99 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*6 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)*
103 Kobe Bryant 
31 Lamar Odom
98 Magic Johnson
*100 Phil Jackson (+)*


----------



## Pnack

5 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
104 Kobe Bryant (+)
31 Lamar Odom
98 Magic Johnson
100 Phil Jackson


----------



## Ghiman

5 Kareem Abdul Jabbar 
103 Kobe Bryant (-)
31 Lamar Odom
99 Magic Johnson (+)
100 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

4 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
103 Kobe Bryant 
31 Lamar Odom
100 Magic Johnson (+)
100 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

4 Kareem Abdul Jabbar
*104 Kobe Bryant (+)*
*30 Lamar Odom (-)*
100 Magic Johnson
100 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

4 Kareem Abdul Jabbar
104 Kobe Bryant 
*29 Lamar Odom (-)*
*101 Magic Johnson (+)*
100 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*5 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (+)*
104 Kobe Bryant
*28 Lamar Odom (-)*
101 Magic Johnson 
100 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

4 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
105 Kobe Bryant (+)
28 Lamar Odom 
101 Magic Johnson
100 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*3 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
106 Kobe Bryant (+)*
28 Lamar Odom 
101 Magic Johnson
100 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

2 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-) 
106 Kobe Bryant 
28 Lamar Odom
101 Magic Johnson
101 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

2 Kareem Abdul Jabbar 
106 Kobe Bryant 
*27 Lamar Odom (-)*
*102 Magic Johnson (+)*
101 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

2 Kareem Abdul Jabbar
105 Kobe Bryant (-)
27 Lamar Odom 
102 Magic Johnson 
102 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*1 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
106 Kobe Bryant (+)*
27 Lamar Odom 
102 Magic Johnson 
102 Phil Jackson


----------



## ravor44

*0 Kareem Abdul Jabbar (-)
107 Kobe Bryant (+)*
27 Lamar Odom 
102 Magic Johnson 
102 Phil Jackson


The Cap has been eliminated....


----------



## elcap15

107 Kobe Bryant 
*26 Lamar Odom (-)*
*103 Magic Johnson (+)*
102 Phil Jackson

I cant believe Kareem went before Lamar


----------



## Pnack

108 Kobe Bryant (+)
26 Lamar Odom 
103 Magic Johnson (-)
102 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

108 Kobe Bryant 
25 Lamar Odom (-)
103 Magic Johnson
103 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## DaBruins

108 Kobe Bryant
*24 Lamar Odom (-)
104 Magic Johnson (+)*
103 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

107 Kobe Bryant (-)
24 Lamar Odom 
104 Magic Johnson 
104 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

107 Kobe Bryant 
*23 Lamar Odom (-)*
*105 Magic Johnson (+)*
104 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

107 Kobe Bryant 
*22 Lamar Odom (-)
106 Magic Johnson (+)*
104 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

107 Kobe Bryant 
*21 Lamar Odom (-)*
106 Magic Johnson 
*105 Phil Jackson (+)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

107 Kobe Bryant 
20 Lamar Odom (-)
106 Magic Johnson 
106 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## DaBruins

107 Kobe Bryant
*19 Lamar Odom (-)
107 Magic Johnson (+)*
106 Phil Jackson


----------



## jfroyam888

107 Kobe Bryant 
20 Lamar Odom (+)
106Magic Johnson (-)
106 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

107 Kobe Bryant 
*19 Lamar Odom (-)
107 Magic Johnson (+)*
106 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

106 Kobe Bryant (-)
19 Lamar Odom 
107 Magic Johnson 
107 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*107 Kobe Bryant (+)
18 Lamar Odom (-) * 
107 Magic Johnson 
107 Phil Jackson


----------



## ravor44

*108 Kobe Bryant (+)
17 Lamar Odom (-) * 
107 Magic Johnson 
107 Phil Jackson


----------



## elcap15

108 Kobe Bryant 
*16 Lamar Odom (-) 
108 Magic Johnson (+)*
107 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

107 Kobe Bryant (-)
16 Lamar Odom 
108 Magic Johnson
108 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

108 Kobe Bryant (+)
15 Lamar Odom (-)
108 Magic Johnson
108 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

107 Kobe Bryant (-)
15 Lamar Odom 
108 Magic Johnson
109 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pnack

108 Kobe Bryant (+)
15 Lamar Odom
108 Magic Johnson
108 Phil Jackson (-)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

108 Kobe Bryant 
14 Lamar Odom (-)
109 Magic Johnson (+)
108 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

*109 Kobe Bryant (+)
13 Lamar Odom (-)*
109 Magic Johnson 
108 Phil Jackson


----------



## ravor44

*110 Kobe Bryant (+)
12 Lamar Odom (-)*
109 Magic Johnson 
108 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

110 Kobe Bryant
*11 Lamar Odom (-)*
109 Magic Johnson 
*109 Phil Jackson (+)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

110 Kobe Bryant
10 Lamar Odom (-)
110 Magic Johnson (+)
109 Phil Jackson


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

110 Kobe Bryant
*9 Lamar Odom (-)*
110 Magic Johnson
*110 Phil Jackson (+)*


----------



## PauloCatarino

110 Kobe Bryant
*8 Lamar Odom (-1)*
*111 Magic Johnson (+1)*
110 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

110 Kobe Bryant
8 Lamar Odom 
*112 Magic Johnson (+)
109 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

110 Kobe Bryant
7 Lamar Odom (-)
112 Magic Johnson 
110 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pain5155

109 Kobe Bryant (-)
7 Lamar Odom 
112 Magic Johnson 
111 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

109 Kobe Bryant 
7 Lamar Odom 
*113 Magic Johnson (+)
110 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

110 Kobe Bryant (+)
6 Lamar Odom (-)
113 Magic Johnson 
110 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

109 Kobe Bryant (-)
6 Lamar Odom 
113 Magic Johnson
111 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

109 Kobe Bryant 
*5 Lamar Odom (-)*
*114 Magic Johnson (+)*
111 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

110 Kobe Bryant (+)
5 Lamar Odom 
114 Magic Johnson 
110 Phil Jackson (-)


----------



## ravor44

*112 Kobe Bryant (+)
4 Lamar Odom (-)*
114 Magic Johnson 
110 Phil Jackson


----------



## SoCalfan21

*113 Kobe Bryant (+)
3 Lamar Odom (-)*
114 Magic Johnson 
110 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

113 Kobe Bryant 
3 Lamar Odom 
*115 Magic Johnson (+)
109 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## bruindre

*112 Kobe Bryant* (-)
3 Lamar Odom 
*116 Magic Johnson* (+)
109 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pain5155

111 Kobe Bryant (-)
3 Lamar Odom
116 Magic Johnson 
110 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

111 Kobe Bryant 
*2 Lamar Odom (-)
117 Magic Johnson (+)*
110 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

111 Kobe Bryant 
1 Lamar Odom (-)
117 Magic Johnson 
111 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## Pain5155

110 Kobe Bryant (-)
1 Lamar Odom 
117 Magic Johnson
112 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## elcap15

110 Kobe Bryant 
1 Lamar Odom 
*118 Magic Johnson (+)
111 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

111 Kobe Bryant (+)
0 Lamar Odom (-)
118 Magic Johnson 
111 Phil Jackson


----------



## DaBruins

bye bye lamar

*112 Kobe Bryant (+)*
118 Magic Johnson
*110 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## ravor44

*113 Kobe Bryant (+)*
118 Magic Johnson
*109 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## elcap15

112 Kobe Bryant (-)
119 Magic Johnson (+)
109 Phil Jackson


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

112 Kobe Bryant 
110 Magic Johnson (+)
108 Phil Jackson (-)


This is gonna take forever!!


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*111 Kobe Bryant (-)*
110 Magic Johnson
*109 Phil Jackson (+)*

Even the playing field a bit. I agree with the one before me, this will take forever.


----------



## Pain5155

110 Kobe Bryant (-)
110 Magic Johnson
110 Phil Jackson (+)

nows its even.


----------



## elcap15

110 Kobe Bryant 
121 Magic Johnson (+)
109 Phil Jackson (-)

Somewhere along the way magic got screwed out of 10 pts


----------



## Pnack

I'd say call it a 3-way draw


----------



## Pain5155

110 Kobe Bryant
116 Magic Johnson (-5)
114 Phil Jackson (+5)

now every vote is worth 5 to finish this.


----------



## smrtguy

115 Kobe Bryant (+5)
116 Magic Johnson
109 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*120 Kobe Bryant (+5)
111 Magic Johnson (-5)*
109 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*125 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
111 Magic Johnson
*104 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## SoCalfan21

*130 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
111 Magic Johnson
*99 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## smrtguy

*135 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
111 Magic Johnson
*94 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## elcap15

*130 Kobe Bryant (-5)
116 Magic Johnson (+5)*
94 Phil Jackson


----------



## Pnack

135 Kobe Bryant (+5)
116 Magic Johnson 
89 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## elcap15

135 Kobe Bryant 
*121 Magic Johnson (+)
84 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## ravor44

135 Kobe Bryant 
*126 Magic Johnson (+ 5)
79 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## Pnack

140 Kobe Bryant (+5)
126 Magic Johnson 
74 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## smrtguy

145 Kobe Bryant (+5)
126 Magic Johnson 
69 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

145 Kobe Bryant
*121 Magic Johnson (-5)
74 Phil Jackson (+5)*


----------



## elcap15

*140 Kobe Bryant (-5)
126 Magic Johnson (+5)*
74 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*145 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
126 Magic Johnson
*69 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## elcap15

145 Kobe Bryant 
131 Magic Johnson (+5)
64 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## Pain5155

141 Kobe Bryant (-5)
131 Magic Johnson 
69 Phil Jackson (+5)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

146 Kobe Bryant (+5)
131 Magic Johnson 
64 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## Pnack

151 Kobe Bryant (+5)
131 Magic Johnson
59 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## DaBruins

151 Kobe Bryant 
*136 Magic Johnson (+5)
54 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

156 Kobe Bryant (+5)
131 Magic Johnson (-5)
54 Phil Jackson


----------



## AirJordan™

156 Kobe Bryant
*136 Magic Johnson (+5)
49 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## smrtguy

*161 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
136 Magic Johnson
*44 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## Pnack

166 Kobe Bryant (+5)
136 Magic Johnson
39 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## elcap15

*161 Kobe Bryant (-5)
141 Magic Johnson (+5)*
39 Phil Jackson


----------



## smrtguy

*166 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
141 Magic Johnson
*34 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## DaBruins

166 Kobe Bryant 
*146 Magic Johnson (+5)
29 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## elcap15

*166 Kobe Bryant 
151 Magic Johnson (+5)
24 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

166 Kobe Bryant 
156 Magic Johnson (+5)
19 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## SoCalfan21

166 Kobe Bryant
*161 Magic Johnson (+5)
14 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## smrtguy

*171 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
161 Magic Johnson
*9 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## bootstrenf

166 Kobe Bryant (-5)
161 Magic Johnson
14 Phil Jackson (+5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

166 Kobe Bryant
*166 Magic Johnson (+5)
9 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## Pnack

171 Kobe Bryant (+5)
166 Magic Johnson 
4 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## bootstrenf

166 Kobe Bryant (-5)
166 Magic Johnson 
9 Phil Jackson (+5)


----------



## qross1fan

161 Kobe Bryant (-5)
166 Magic Johnson
14 Phil Jackson (+5)


----------



## DaBruins

*156 Kobe Bryant (-5)
171 Magic Johnson(+5)*
14 Phil Jackson


----------



## bootstrenf

151 Kobe Bryant (-5)
171 Magic Johnson
19 Phil Jackson (+5)


----------



## elcap15

*146 Kobe Bryant (-5)
176 Magic Johnson (+5)*
19 Phil Jackson


----------



## bootstrenf

141 Kobe Bryant (-5)
176 Magic Johnson 
24 Phil Jackson (+)


----------



## smrtguy

*146 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
176 Magic Johnson 
*19 Phil Jackson (-)*


----------



## bootstrenf

141 Kobe Bryant (-5)
176 Magic Johnson 
24 Phil Jackson (+5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*146 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
176 Magic Johnson 
*19 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## bootstrenf

141 Kobe Bryant (-5)
176 Magic Johnson 
24 Phil Jackson (+5)


----------



## smrtguy

146 Kobe Bryant (+5)
176 Magic Johnson 
19 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*151 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
176 Magic Johnson 
*14 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## smrtguy

*156 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
176 Magic Johnson 
*9 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## elcap15

*151 Kobe Bryant (-5)
181 Magic Johnson (+5)*
9 Phil Jackson


----------



## bootstrenf

146 Kobe Bryant (-5)
181 Magic Johnson 
14 Phil Jackson (+5)


----------



## DaBruins

146 Kobe Bryant 
*186 Magic Johnson (+5)
9 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*151 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
186 Magic Johnson
*4 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## bootstrenf

146 Kobe Bryant (-5)
186 Magic Johnson
9 Phil Jackson (+5)


----------



## elcap15

146 Kobe Bryant 
*191 Magic Johnson (+5)
4 Phil Jackson (-5)*


----------



## bootstrenf

146 Kobe Bryant 
196 Magic Johnson (+5)
-1 Phil Jackson (-5)


----------



## elcap15

141 Kobe Bryant (-5)
201 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*146 Kobe Bryant (+5)
196 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## elcap15

141 Kobe Bryant (-5)
201 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*146 Kobe Bryant (+5)
196 Magic Johnson (-5)*

Gotta go this way elcap.


----------



## Eternal

151 Kobe Bryant (+5)
191 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## smrtguy

156 Kobe Bryant (+5)
185 Magic Johnson (-5)

Corrected from above mistake. ^^^


----------



## bootstrenf

151 Kobe Bryant (-5)
190 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Eternal

smrtguy said:


> 156 Kobe Bryant (+5)
> 185 Magic Johnson (-5)
> 
> Corrected from above mistake. ^^^


I fixed it.


----------



## Eternal

You messed up Magic though. 191 - 5 doesnt equal 185 .

*156 Kobe Bryant (+5)
186 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*161 Kobe Bryant (+5)
181 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## Pnack

166 Kobe Bryant (+5)
176 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## bootstrenf

161 Kobe Bryant (-5)
181 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Eternal

166 Kobe Bryant (+5)
176 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## elcap15

*161 Kobe Bryant (-5)
181 Magic Johnson (+5)*


----------



## Eternal

166 Kobe Bryant (+5)
176 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## bootstrenf

161 Kobe Bryant (-5)
181 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*166 Kobe Bryant (+5)
176 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## Eternal

171 Kobe Bryant (+5)
171 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

176 Kobe Bryant (+5)
166 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

181 Kobe Bryant (+5)
161 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

186 Kobe Bryant (+5)
156 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*191 Kobe Bryant (+5)
151 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## Pnack

196 Kobe Bryant (+5)
146 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## ravor44

*201 Kobe Bryant (+5)
141 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## Eternal

206 Kobe Bryant (+5)
136 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

211 Kobe Bryant (+5)
131 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

216 Kobe Bryant (+5)
126 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

221 Kobe Bryant (+5)
121 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## SoCalfan21

226 Kobe Bryant (+5)
116 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## elcap15

*221 Kobe Bryant (-5)
121 Magic Johnson (+5)*


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*226 Kobe Bryant (+5)
116 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## bootstrenf

221 Kobe Bryant (-5)
121 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## elcap15

*216 Kobe Bryant (-5)
126 Magic Johnson (+5)*


----------



## Eternal

221 Kobe Bryant (+5)
121Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Pain5155

226 Kobe Bryant (+5)
116 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## azn kobe jr

231 Kobe Bryant (+5)
111 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## elcap15

*226 Kobe Bryant (-5)
116 Magic Johnson (+5)*

Damn you people! Dont you know what you are doing!


----------



## PauloCatarino

221 Kobe Bryant (-5)
121 Magic Johnson (+5)



> Damn you people! Dont you know what you are doing!


They don't, elcap15, they don't.


----------



## Eternal

226 Kobe Bryant (+5)
116 Magic Johnson (-5)

When is this gonna end? =/


----------



## Eternal

231 Kobe Bryant (+5)
111 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

236 Kobe Bryant (+5)
106 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## LW

241 Kobe Bryant (+5)
101 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Steez

*246 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
96 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## SoCalfan21

*251 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
91 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## elcap15

*246 Kobe Bryant (-5)
96 Magic Johnson (+5)*


----------



## Eternal

251 Kobe Bryant (+5)
91 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*256 Kobe Bryant (+5)
86 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

251 Kobe Bryant (+5)
81 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

KiddFan4eva5 said:


> 251 Kobe Bryant (+5)
> 81 Magic Johnson (-5)


You messed up.. Kobe should have 261

266 Kobe Bryant (+5)
76 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## elcap15

261 Kobe Bryant (-5)
81 Magic Johnson (+5)

Im going to fight this travishamockery to the end.


----------



## bruindre

256 Kobe Bryant (-5)
86 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## PauloCatarino

250 Kobe Bryant (-5)
91 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*255 Kobe Bryant (+5)
96 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## bruindre

250 Kobe Bryant (-5)
90 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Eternal

People can't add or subtract. =/

Glad bruindre made it even out for both Kobe and Magic so it's simpler for people I guess. 

255 Kobe Bryant (+5)
85 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## crazyfan

260 Kobe Bryant (+5)
80 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

265 Kobe Bryant (+5)
75 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

270 Kobe Bryant (+5)
70 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Steez

*275 Kobe Bryant (+5)*
65 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Smush Parker.


----------



## Eternal

280 Kobe Bryant (+5)
60 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## elcap15

275 Kobe Bryant (-5)
65 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## elcap15

270 Kobe Bryant (-5)
70 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*275 Kobe Bryant (+5)
65 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## Eternal

280 Kobe Bryant (+5)
60 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

275 Kobe Bryant (-5)
65 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## STaNgXs

280 Kobe Bryant (+5)
60 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## ravor44

*285 Kobe Bryant (+5)
55 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## elcap15

280 Kobe Bryant (-5)
60 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*285 Kobe Bryant (+5)
55 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

280 Kobe Bryant (-5)
60 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## elcap15

275 Kobe Bryant (-5)
65 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Pnack

280 Kobe Bryant (+5)
60 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

285 Kobe Bryant (+5)
55 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*290 Kobe Bryant (+5)
50 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## elcap15

285 Kobe Bryant (-5)
55 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

290 Kobe Bryant (+5)
50 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

295 Kobe Bryant (+5)
45 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Eternal

300 Kobe Bryant (+5)
40 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## nguyen_milan

Lets finish this off
305 Kobe Bryant (+5)
35 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Basel

310 Kobe Bryant (+5)
30 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*315 Kobe Bryant (+5)
25 Magic Johnson (-5)*


----------



## crazyfan

320 Kobe Bryant (+5)
20 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Pnack

325 Kobe Bryant (+5)
15 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## Basel

330 Kobe Bryant (+5)
10 Magic Johnson (-5)


----------



## PFortyy

325 Kobe Bryant (-5)
15 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## crazyfan

330 Kobe Bryant (-5)
10 Magic Johnson (+5)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*335 Kobe Bryant (+5)
5 Magic Johnson (-5)*

Either you messed up your signs or you didn't go in the right direction crazyfan.


----------



## Eternal

340 Kobe Bryant (+5)
0 Magic Johnson (-5)

He forgot to change the symbols. =/


----------



## jfroyam888

yay kobe won!


----------



## Pnack

Who would have guessed?


----------



## The One

335 Kobe Bryant (-5)
5 Magic Johnson (+5)

Might as well keep it going :biggrin:


----------

